# Fortune Cookie Soap Box: Fall Soap Box 2014



## MissJexie (Jul 16, 2014)

The Fall Soap Box is shipping in just a few weeks (August 11th) and FCS posted a spoiler recently on their facebook:



Spoiler





 



I am SUPER excited!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

oh...



Spoiler



a wizard of oz theme? meh...I wanted a fall scented box....oh well. I hope they have fall scents.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 16, 2014)

If you want fall scents, check out Haus of Gloi on August 24th. I might be dumping FCS after this box because HoG is much more my hippie-earthy-seasonal speed. FCS seems overly sweet foody-oriented for me. The down side is that there's no subscription or discount. The up side is that you get to order exactly what you want. I got five two-ounce jars of scrubs and body butters plus a perfume oil sample for under $25 including shipping.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> If you want fall scents, check out Haus of Gloi on August 24th. I might be dumping FCS after this box because HoG is much more my hippie-earthy-seasonal speed. FCS seems overly sweet foody-oriented for me. The down side is that there's no subscription or discount. The up side is that you get to order exactly what you want. I got five two-ounce jars of scrubs and body butters plus a perfume oil sample for under $25 including shipping.


thanks! I will do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have bookmarked their site and created an account. Do they send out newsletters letting folks know that their new line has arrived?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thanks! I will do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have bookmarked their site and created an account. Do they send out newsletters letting folks know that their new line has arrived?


I'm not sure, but I actually put it on my calendar and keep checking Facebook for advance info. I'll probably post the lineup in the indies thread as soon as it's released!


----------



## Imberis (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm excited about this box's theme! I'm sure they'll be able to work in some fall scents with the theme. Like maybe



Spoiler



the fortune cookie could be candy apple scented because of the color? Or apple cider. Something like that.


I feel like they might go more Halloween scents than typical pumpkin spice scents with this one, but we'll see.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 16, 2014)

Someone from FCS already spoiled the fall theme and one of the products/scents in a FCS FB group. I posted the info in the summer thread but it should probably go in here under a spoiler. I'll look for the pic when I'm not on mobile.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The past boxes have all been oriented towards their season of release even if there is some other theme also associated with the box, like Candy Land or Nightmare Before Christmas.



Spoiler



Plus, it's not like Wizard of Oz is already associated with specific scents or anything like that. I'm guessing it will be Oz related names with fall related scents. Of course, I could be wrong, but it would fit their pattern


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

@ - I hope so. I really want fall scented products. Perhaps there will be



Spoiler



poppies (lol), but I hope there will be some apple scents - from that scene where Dorothy is picking apples from the tree


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 17, 2014)

Sooo probably a dumb question but if I got charged May 8th for my Summer box, will I get charged August 8th for the Fall box?


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Sooo probably a dumb question but if I got charged May 8th for my Summer box, will I get charged August 8th for the Fall box?


Yes, that is right.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Fall theme:



Spoiler



The owner captioned a photo in the FCS fan group with the phrase "wicked cute" and then said that was a clue to the fall theme.  Later she posted this:


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 17, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> The past boxes have all been oriented towards their season of release even if there is some other theme also associated with the box, like Candy Land or Nightmare Before Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. I think that they can still do a specific theme but also keep some of the scents more "fall" oriented. I won't be totally disappointed if they don't, because I go WAY overboard on Fall scents anyway lol. Bath and Body Works is my best friend for the entire Fall season haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 19, 2014)

Can't wait to get another soap box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musiclover8201 (Jul 21, 2014)

Anyone know when the last day to sign up for the fall box is?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 21, 2014)

This will be my 4th Soap Box.  What was last year's Fall box like?  I started with Winter/NBC.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

@@PeridotCricket here is a review (not mine) from last year

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/09/fortune-cookie-soap-box-fall-2013

I started with the Winter box as well, and it was because of the fall scents in 2013 that I was hoping for a really great fall scented box this time around.  Bananas - isn't fall.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@PeridotCricket here is a review (not mine) from last year
> 
> http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/09/fortune-cookie-soap-box-fall-2013
> 
> I started with the Winter box as well, and it was because of the fall scents in 2013 that I was hoping for a really great fall scented box this time around.  Bananas - isn't fall.


I agree ... bananas isn't Fall.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2014)

On top of bananas not being fall, the whole concept seems more appropriate for a holiday box! I remember that The Wizard of Oz was always shown every year at Christmastime when I was a kid. Fall is *way* too early!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 21, 2014)

I saw the first post on this thread and pretty much yelled OH MY GOD!!! , at work.  I LOVE this theme!!!!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I liked some parts of the summer box but wasn't sure if I should stay subscribed but now I'm sooooo glad I did.  I was totally obsessed with this movie as a kid.  The first spoiler already makes the box for me.  I'm going to go sit in a quiet place until I can calm down now.  I'm afraid if I don't I will start dancing down halls and hugging strangers.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 21, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I saw the first post on this thread and pretty much yelled OH MY GOD!!! , at work.  I LOVE this theme!!!!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I liked some parts of the summer box but wasn't sure if I should stay subscribed but now I'm sooooo glad I did.  I was totally obsessed with this movie as a kid.  The first spoiler already makes the box for me.  I'm going to go sit in a quiet place until I can calm down now.  I'm afraid if I don't I will start dancing down halls and hugging strangers.


AHAHA I felt the same way! While I'm a HUGEEEE fan of fall scents (give me all the baked goods scented candles in the world!) I am also a ridiculously huge fan of Judy Garland and The Wizard of Oz. SO. EXCITE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 21, 2014)

I subbed.. Hopefully, the scents will be fall fragrances. Last year's fall box looks awesome on their website.. Now, if those red soaps had been in the shape of ruby slippers, that would have been SUPER AMAZING- but also contrary to their " fortune cookie' shape, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Now I can't get the image of sparkling ruby slipper soaps out of my head, ha ha.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 23, 2014)

I can't wait! This will be my first FCS box, and I have to admit, I'm not sad I missed out on the Summer box. The whole Candyland line sounded too sweet smelling for my tastes. To me, it sounds like maybe some of the box will be fall scent themed, and some won't. Which I don't mind, and I actually like 



Spoiler



banana scents


so this should be a good box for me!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

SO EXCITED FOR THIS BOX. Love the theme!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also getting pumped for Christmas in July! I've been holding off on ordering some things &amp; I'm hoping I can shop quick enough to get them on sale. Anyone know if you can get your cart ready ahead of time, or do they clear them? Might have to just write everything down so I can remember all the things I want to get!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

Excited for Christmas in July too!! Do we know any details about when the sale goes live or what will be on sale? I'm literally making a payment on my Bill Me Later account today so I have enough credit available for a $100 no payments for 6 months purchase.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

From Shannon, via the FCS Fan Group:

"Here's a quick run down- most products buy 2 get 1 free, all cookies 50% off (including new xmasones), free shipping for the first 50 orders, free shipping for the first 10 Int. orders, plus the return of some old xmas faves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: She also said they're working on making it so you can add the product to your cart &amp; then use drop down boxes to pick the 3 scents you want. For the B2G1.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

Pretty sure it's at 6 PM CST! Someone correct me if I'm wrong. 

ETA: Yes, just found that confirmed in the group  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 6 PM CST!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

Codes for free shipping will be:

XMASFREESHIP (only good for the first 50 uses)

INTFREESHIP(only good for the first 10 uses)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks @!! I can't wait!! Looks like I may need to bring my laptop to work and take a late lunch around 4pm since I'm on PST  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

My list is made! Can't wait to see what the Christmas cookies are, those will probably be actual Christmas presents!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't think I'm even going to bother trying to grab the Christmas stuff. Sounds like it sells out really quickly &amp; that's just going to slow me down if I have to edit my cart to get rid of out of stock stuff. 

Sticking to my original list:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



*Sugar Scrubs*: Captain's Berried Booty, Polyjuice Potion, Butterbeer

*Whipped Creme*: Captain's Berried Booty, Polyjuice Potion, Butterbeer, Make It Rain

*Body Wash*: Polyjuice Potion, Butterbeer, Make It Rain

*Mist Me*: Polyjuice Potion, Butterbeer, Make It Rain

*Wax Tarts*: Captain's Berried Booty, Polyjuice Potion, Butterbeer

&amp; the Lick Your Lips Exfoliating Solid Body Butter Bar


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

Working on my list right now! Anyone used their conditioner bars? I have this weirdly massive surplus of shampoo compared to all my conditioner so the bars could come in handy, not sure if I'd really like them since I have really dry hair and typically use a ton of conditioner.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Working on my list right now! Anyone used their conditioner bars? I have this weirdly massive surplus of shampoo compared to all my conditioner so the bars could come in handy, not sure if I'd really like them since I have really dry hair and typically use a ton of conditioner.


Yes, I've used them, they're nice. I'm planning on picking up some shampoo and conditioner bars since I'm surprisingly running out of those. I'd say they're harder to use than the shampoo bars, but condition nicely.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

Ah shoot, maybe I should grab a shampoo &amp; conditioner bar to try out. Just can't decide on a scent... :blink:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ah shoot, maybe I should grab a shampoo &amp; conditioner bar to try out. Just can't decide on a scent... :blink:


I'm getting Tree of Life, and Tiny Tribute in both, and Silver Parachute shampoo and Lemon Drop conditioner


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

So basically it needs to be at least $100 in order to not have to worry about paying it off for a few months on Bill Me Later. Challenge accepted.

Here's my list as of right now:



Spoiler



*Fortune cookie soaps:* Hazelnut Cappuccino, Polyjuice Potion, Lollipop Your Cherry, Lemon Drop It Like It's Hot, Rock Your Socks Off, The Sweet Spot (~$11)

*Whipped creams:* Tiny Tribute, Captain's Berried Booty, Lollipop Your Cherry (~$22)

*Bar soaps:* Butterbeer, Captain's Berried Booty, Creamy Dreamy Oatmeal Cookie ($14)

*Wax tarts:* Butterbeer, Lemon Drop it Like it's Hot, Once a Beach Always a Beach, Captain's Berried Booty, Sally, The Sweet Spot ($8)

*Bath bombs:* Butterbeer gelato x2, Cake Batter gelato, Polyjuice Potion, Tree of Life, Sunshine Superman (~$24)

*Shampoo bars:* Tiny Tribute x2, Silver Parachute ($18)

*Conditioner bars:* Tiny Tribute, Polyjuice Potion, Lemon Drop It Like It's Hot (~$18)

May adjust for some of the Christmas stuff. Not sure yet.



I figure if I get free shipping, awesome. If I don't, I'll redeem one of the $5 off codes and it's almost like free shipping.

eta Thanks @@Kelly Silva!! Definitely going to edit my list to add both shampoo and conditioner bars. You and my Hunger Games obsession have enabled me! haha

edited one last time because what was I thinking not getting Butterbeer as one of my bar soaps. And now I'm actually going to bed.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone think we'll be able to use a sub coupon code? I'm sitting on 2 I've never used. Got the email with the sale info but it didn't say anywhere.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Anyone think we'll be able to use a sub coupon code? I'm sitting on 2 I've never used. Got the email with the sale info but it didn't say anywhere.


I think as long as that's the only code you use, you should be good! So if you're not doing free shipping, you can!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Got to really rush this purchase thing due to only 10 international free shipping orders!!! ughhhhh


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I think as long as that's the only code you use, you should be good! So if you're not doing free shipping, you can!


Yay! Although, dang it I forgot about this and left the cards at home. I wonder if a FCS sale is good enough reason to leave work early so I can get my code?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Yay! Although, dang it I forgot about this and left the cards at home. I wonder if a FCS sale is good enough reason to leave work early so I can get my code?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Definitely!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm so excited about this!

I have my list all set. And my back up list in case things sell out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Yay! Although, dang it I forgot about this and left the cards at home. I wonder if a FCS sale is good enough reason to leave work early so I can get my code?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Totally justified! I'm bringing my laptop to work with me and excusing myself to take a break and setting up shop in the breakroom ten minutes before the sale starts haha. I'm guessing we can't prepare our carts ahead of time.

Also, I'm so glad I finally joined the FB fan group. Lots of info on there.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

EEEek!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2014)

Yesssssssss!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

I can't wait to tell my bf that my "Witch Please" box came! lol


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 25, 2014)

Also guys FCS just said this in the facebook comments:

"Fortune Cookie Soap: You'll be happy then, Cheyenne Basile-Keef - they're all amazing fall scents! "

Fall Scents AND an awesome theme! WOOHOO!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

YEAH!! So happy for the fall scents! Fall is my favorite season and I love fall scents - could have them year round!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Totally justified! I'm bringing my laptop to work with me and excusing myself to take a break and setting up shop in the breakroom ten minutes before the sale starts haha. I'm guessing we can't prepare our carts ahead of time.
> 
> Also, I'm so glad I finally joined the FB fan group. Lots of info on there.


Left early and I'm at home waiting for the site to load!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck everyone!!

eta:  Wow that was super easy!  Got 3 bath bombs and 3 whipped creams and used my code. Yay!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Code for international orders did not work, I know I was one of the first, because after I used it a billion times, it said Not valid, but before it said something else.


----------



## Tara Feldman Nothstein (Jul 25, 2014)

My first order with FCS. So excited. Got a bunch of stuff in all the scents I wanted to try. Missed the free shipping, so I used my first order 5% off.

Bummed the body spray wasn't in the BOGO sale (unless I missed something. Did I miss something?)

Hope everyone else had good luck.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

TFeldy26 said:


> My first order with FCS. So excited. Got a bunch of stuff in all the scents I wanted to try. Missed the free shipping, so I used my first order 5% off.
> 
> Bummed the body spray wasn't in the BOGO sale (unless I missed something. Did I miss something?)
> 
> Hope everyone else had good luck.


I couldn't find it either. Don't know if that was an accident or on purpose. I just added two I wanted to my cart anyways. Got everything I wanted, nothing sold out luckily.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

Anyone want to share their Christmas in July hauls? Here's what I snagged:


----------



## Tara Feldman Nothstein (Jul 25, 2014)

Heres mine:

1x BUY 2 GET 1 FREE "Whipped Cream" - 3 body butters

- 1st Selection: Butterbeer

- 2nd Selection: Polyjuice Potion

- FREE ONE!: Sweet Dreamsice

1x The Great Grape  Bath Gift - No Packaging

1x The Candy Addict  Bath Gift - No Packaging

1x BUY 2 GET 1 FREE "OCD Hand Sanitizer" - 3 OCD's

- 1st Selection: Butter Beer OCD Hand Sanitizer

- 2nd Selection: "Oogie Boogie" OCD

- FREE ONE!: Unicorn Farts OCD Hand Sanitizer

1x BUY 2 GET 1 FREE "Cuticle Butter" - 3 cuticle butters

- 1st Selection: "Marshmallow Dreams" Cuticle Butter

- 2nd Selection: "Polyjuice Potion" Cuticle Butter

- FREE ONE!: "Sweet Dreamsicle" Cuticle Butter

1x BUY 2 GET 1 FREE "Perfume Oils" - 3 perfume oils

- 1st Selection: In The Loop Perfume Oil

- 2nd Selection: "The Sweet Spot" Perfume Oil

- FREE ONE!: "Lemon Drop It Like It's Hot" Perfume Oil

1x BUY 2 GET 1 FREE "Dry Shampoo" - 3 dry shampoos

- 1st Selection: "Captain's Berried Booty" Dry Shampoo

- 2nd Selection: "Cotton Candy" Dry Shampoo

- FREE ONE!: "Lollipop Your Cherry" Dry Shampoo

1x "The Sweet Spot" Fortune Cookie Soap - no packaging


----------



## Imberis (Jul 25, 2014)

I really, really wanted the "Fugly Sweater" fortune cookie, but alas. I didn't really need anything else, since I did a sort of large order when they released the summer stuff. All of the new cookies look super cute, though.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

I told myself I wasn't going to get any Whipped Creams as I have a ton of lotion and really don't need more. But then they had the Bikini Brigade one that I've been hearing so many good things about, and all bets were off!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2014)

UGHHH B2G1 Body Wash sold out right as I was checking out. 

Although...I woke up late and I'm actually pretty pleased I was able to get some things as B2G1 still.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

1x Polyjuice Potion Body Wash for $10.99 each 

1x Butter Beer Body Wash for $10.99 each 

1x Polyjuice Potion Mist Me? for $9.99 each 

1x Butter Beer Mist Me? for $10.99 each 

1x BUY 2 GET 1 FREE "Sugar Scrub" - 3 sugar scrubs
- 1st Selection: Polyjuice Potion Sugar Scrub
- 2nd Selection: Butter Beer Sugar Scrub
- FREE ONE!: "Captain's Berried Booty" Sugar Scrub

for $23.50 each 1x BUY 2 GET 1 FREE "Whipped Cream" - 3 body butters
- 1st Selection: Bikini Brigade
- 2nd Selection: Make it Rain
- FREE ONE!: Cupcake

for $21.98 each 1x BUY 2 GET 1 FREE "Whipped Cream" - 3 body butters
- 1st Selection: Polyjuice Potion
- 2nd Selection: Butterbeer
- FREE ONE!: Captain's Berried Booty


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Here's mine. I wanted something in cupcake but I couldn't decide.

1x BUY 2 GET 1 FREE "Bath Bombs" - 3 bath bombs

- 1st Selection: Cake Batter Gelato Bath Bomb

- 2nd Selection: Polyjuice Potion Bath Bomb

- FREE ONE!: Golden Boy

1x BUY 2 GET 1 FREE "Whipped Cream" - 3 body butters

- 1st Selection: Captain's Berried Booty

- 2nd Selection: Afternoon Delight

- FREE ONE!: Polyjuice Potion


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

i love seeing everyone else's hauls!  

I work in parks and rec and our office is always dead on Fridays except for my immediate work group. I told my boss I was going to take a break for this really awesome sale and that I had my laptop and would take it to the break room and he was like "No one's here today. You can just do it right here." Pretty sweet.

Now that I'm looking at everyone else's I'm realizing I totally forgot Once a Beach, Always a Beach. Darn. And I was going to do whipped creams, but they didn't have Tiny Tribute and I'd really wanted that one so that just threw me off and I decided to scoop up a bunch of Christmas cookies instead. The one thing that really sucked and it's my fault... I should have planned ahead and redeemed it and had the code written down with my list... I wanted to use a $5 off rewards code and I know I have enough points for at least one available and I couldn't even get to my point balance or rewards at all. But oh well. I just had to adjust my cart to make up for it because I was literally using every dollar of available credit on my Bill Me Later account.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2014)

Lovin' these hauls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to see pictures when everyone gets theirs!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 25, 2014)

The fall FCSB will be my first one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm excited as a kid.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh, I'm such a moron lol. First of all, I only have 97 points left, so no I don't have enough to redeem another reward. Second of all, I redeemed one a few weeks ago and then didn't end up making a purchase so all I had to do was use that code and I could have got $5 off. I just forgot and thought I'd already used it.  :hehe:


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm so jealous of everyone's hauls!  I was in Yellowstone and had no internet service so I missed out on the sale.  Please post pics when you all get your orders so I can live vicariously through you!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

Do you guys know what the deadline is to pay and get the fall box?

edited for spelling


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 29, 2014)

I just signed up for the fall box. I'm so excited! Love the theme.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 29, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Do you guys know what the deadline is to pay and get the fall box?
> 
> edited for spelling


I want to say it's any time before they ship (8/11) or sell out. 

My charge is scheduled for August 8th.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 29, 2014)

I know it's probably going to be a while before I get my Christmas in July order but I am SO ANTSY TO GET IT.  :laughno:


----------



## Imberis (Jul 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I want to say it's any time before they ship (8/11) or sell out.
> 
> My charge is scheduled for August 8th.


I'm pretty sure this is correct. Usually they'll do a "last call for box orders" kind of a thing on their Facebook page near the stopping date, too.

I've been shopping with FCS for a while now, but I've never ordered the box until now!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I want to say it's any time before they ship (8/11) or sell out.
> 
> My charge is scheduled for August 8th.





Imberis said:


> I'm pretty sure this is correct. Usually they'll do a "last call for box orders" kind of a thing on their Facebook page near the stopping date, too.
> 
> I've been shopping with FCS for a while now, but I've never ordered the box until now!


Thanks @@Imberis and @!! They've tried to charge me a couple times, but I don't get paid until Friday and I just want to make sure I don't miss out on this box. Super excited for some fall scents/Wizard of Oz goodness!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I know it's probably going to be a while before I get my Christmas in July order but I am SO ANTSY TO GET IT. :laughno:


I just got my shipping email!! I was the very first CIJ order so they are coming!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 29, 2014)

"Four brand new pumpkin scents for the fall box - witch one will you get?  Ships in less than 2 weeks!!!!!!"


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm beginning to get more of a Wicked vibe than wizard of oz! Aren't you?

Yes, I didn't know this company existed until I stumbled upon this thread today &amp; double yes I subscribed as fast as I could!!!!! I'm SO excited for this box!


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> "Four brand new pumpkin scents for the fall box - witch one will you get?  Ships in less than 2 weeks!!!!!!"


I don't even know the difference between each one but I want them all LOL!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 29, 2014)

pumpkin, pumpkin, pumpkin!!  yeah - fall scents!!  Feeling SO much better about this box now!


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> pumpkin, pumpkin, pumpkin!!  yeah - fall scents!!  Feeling SO much better about this box now!


Are you chanting Pumpkin like from "here Comes honey boo boo" or am I the only person that loves that show? LOL


----------



## Tara Feldman Nothstein (Jul 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Are you chanting Pumpkin like from "here Comes honey boo boo" or am I the only person that loves that show? LOL


OMG I totally thought that too lol. Love Honey Boo Boo. It's so awful, but I don't even care lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 29, 2014)

TFeldy26 said:


> OMG I totally thought that too lol. Live Honey Boo Boo. It's so awful, but I don't even care lol.


HAHAH I love that show SO much. It's absolutely ridiculous.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> pumpkin, pumpkin, pumpkin!!  yeah - fall scents!!  Feeling SO much better about this box now!


I'm mega excited about the pumpkin. So excited. And now I want some sort of pumpkin beverage, but it's too early for that!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Here's a maybe spoiler.



Spoiler


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 30, 2014)

Thinking about ordering a second box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Here's a maybe spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Thinking about ordering a second box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just did.  It will be another year before a fall box comes out.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 30, 2014)

I never know what to do with my hand sanitizers.  I don't use them and I don't know anyone who does.  I need to find a buddy on here to send them to.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 30, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I never know what to do with my hand sanitizers.  I don't use them and I don't know anyone who does.  I need to find a buddy on here to send them to.


I volunteer as tribute! ;-)


----------



## LadyK (Jul 30, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I volunteer as tribute! ;-)


PM me, I would love them to go to a happy home.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2014)

Looking to swap? Try here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130093-fortune-cookie-soap-box-the-swap-thread/


----------



## LadyK (Jul 30, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Looking to swap? Try here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130093-fortune-cookie-soap-box-the-swap-thread/


Sorry Zadidoll!  I pinky swear I wasn't purposely trying to set up a swap or giveaway in the discussion thread.   :unsure2:


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 30, 2014)

I think on Friday I'm going to order a 2nd box. Hopefully I remember to cancel that sub before the next box. If not, I guess I'll get 2 Winter boxes, too.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 31, 2014)

Yay, just got charged!  Can't wait for my pumpkiny, appley, spice awesomeness to get here!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 31, 2014)

I know I'm a crazy person for wanting to place another order when I just ordered ALL thing things during Christmas in July but... when is the sale on the Summer stuff? 

I remember there was a huge sale on all the Spring items to make room for the Summer stuff, but I can't remember if it was before or after the boxes went out.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I know I'm a crazy person for wanting to place another order when I just ordered ALL thing things during Christmas in July but... when is the sale on the Summer stuff?
> 
> I remember there was a huge sale on all the Spring items to make room for the Summer stuff, but I can't remember if it was before or after the boxes went out.


I've been wondering the same thing! Especially since it's not listed on the dates of special promotions that they posted. I remember it was after the new boxes were already sent out. I went back in the summer box thread and it looked like the posts about it were a week or maybe even a few days before the launch party sale. 

Does anyone remember how that sale worked? Like did we have to put in a code like the launch party or was everything already marked down like the Christmas in July sale?


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 31, 2014)

I have seriously been debating getting the fall box because I Lovell the yummy fall scents. But the no buy! What's a girl to do?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 31, 2014)

@ I just found my order from last time. Looks like everything was marked down 50% &amp; then I used the $10 off coupon from my box. GREAT sale!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> @ I just found my order from last time. Looks like everything was marked down 50% &amp; then I used the $10 off coupon from my box. GREAT sale!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay!! That's my favorite kind of sale! When the discount are already built in and you can still use a code!! I feel crazy too but I'm already thinking about what I want for this sale too!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 2, 2014)

OMG. It looks like FCS is going to start selling big hand sanitizers in pump bottles at the Fall Launch. There's a photo on their FB page and a reply on a question below it (not my question) saying they ordered the pump bottles today.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah Shannon was asking on Facebook if we wanted to see some products in bigger sizes and I suggested a WC and OCD in pump containers. It sounded like they already had planned that and just wanted to gauge interest. Exciting though!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 3, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva  Brane ded.  WC?  What's that?  All I can think of is Water Closet, and I know that can't possibly be right!

(CANNOT WAIT for sixty degrees and rainy.  It's not going to happen in the next week, but it will happen eventually.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh whipped cream. I'm so used to the abbreviations being in the FCS group on Facebook lol.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 3, 2014)

Ah!  Thank you!  I am *not* up to thinking tonight.  I'm not even up to watching Teen Wolf.  Teen Wolf!  An MTV production!  As soon as I finish this quart of water (I think it's my third of the day), I'm going to bed.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@Kelly Silva  Brane ded.  WC?  What's that?  All I can think of is Water Closet, and I know that can't possibly be right!
> 
> (CANNOT WAIT for sixty degrees and rainy.  It's not going to happen in the next week, but it will happen eventually.)


At first I thought "sixty degrees and rainy" was some kind of new scent, and I really wanted it!

I'm glad they're doing bigger versions of the hand sanitizer. Not sure about the WC, though. I don't think I could ever use a whole big jug of it, but people on the fan group page on facebook seem to go through it like water.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 3, 2014)

My CIJ order came, everything smells so good!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 3, 2014)

Imberis said:


> At first I thought "sixty degrees and rainy" was some kind of new scent, and I really wanted it!


Heh.  Pretty sure it would smell like patchouli, mud, coffee, pot smoke, and petrichor.  Its alternate name would be Occupy Portland.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Heh.  Pretty sure it would smell like patchouli, mud, coffee, pot smoke, and petrichor.  Its alternate name would be Occupy Portland.


Haha! Weirdly enough, I have some wax tarts that smell like petrichor (although slightly more pleasant/home-fragrance-y).

I wouldn't mind another Make it Rain kind of a scent, though! That one and Tree of Life are my favorites right now.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 4, 2014)

My large CIJ order shipped! Bah I hope it doesn't get here while I'm out of town, only because I want to rip it open as soon as it arrives!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My large CIJ order shipped! Bah I hope it doesn't get here while I'm out of town, only because I want to rip it open as soon as it arrives!


Just got my shipping notification too! I can't wait. My CYO WC arrived right after I left for a month. I was dying to smell them.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 7, 2014)

My Christmas in July order shipped!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, not really but the shipping label was created. I might even have it this weekend if they mail it out today. FedEx is usually really quick for me &amp; OK isn't super far from here. 

I'm going to smell so amazing next week. Planning on coating myself in a different scent every day.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 7, 2014)

Also, shouldn't we start seeing unboxings from the group of bloggers who get their boxes early? I've been stalking xsparkage's page because I love her, but I think I remember quite a few for the Summer box!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Also, shouldn't we start seeing unboxings from the group of bloggers who get their boxes early? I've been stalking xsparkage's page because I love her, but I think I remember quite a few for the Summer box!


I hope they're out soon. The box ships on Monday! So excited.

I haven't heard of any bloggers getting theirs, either. It seems like there was a lot more blogger traffic/promotion for the Summer box than this box. Last box they posted blogger reviews and videos on their Facebook page before the box came out for regular customers, if I remember right. Maybe it didn't work out great for FCS or something.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Id like to see the spoilers before I order it this month .


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 7, 2014)

I've loved the FCS themed seasonal boxes since they started them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Always so much fun.. So I just ordered my second one. They are shipping very soon. 
I've never gotten a " bad" product from FCS- just a very few things that weren't quite my personal faves.

In a perfect world, Lush would have a curated monthly subscription box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Instead, they sell MANY themed occasion boxes.. I love Lush bath and body products.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 7, 2014)

Ahhhh my CIJ haul was delivered today and I tried to leave work a couple minutes early before 5 and race home and traffic was so bad I still didn't make it by 6, so now I can't get it until tomorrow.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 7, 2014)

My CIJ order was also delivered today, but I'm not home to open all the glorious FCS! So suspenseful, I can't wait to get home!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 7, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva haha I feel you. It's always the order I'm most eager to get in person. My August julep box was delivered too but I don't really care about that one.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 7, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I've loved the FCS themed seasonal boxes since they started them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Always so much fun.. So I just ordered my second one. They are shipping very soon.
> 
> ...


I am probably going to order a 2nd Soap box tomorrow. If there's anything I don't like, I can always trade it or give it away.
ETA: I have to stay away from Lush ... too much patchouli and musk.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 7, 2014)

Imberis said:


> At first I thought "sixty degrees and rainy" was some kind of new scent, and I really wanted it!
> 
> I'm glad they're doing bigger versions of the hand sanitizer. Not sure about the WC, though. I don't think I could ever use a whole big jug of it, but people on the fan group page on facebook seem to go through it like water.


I ordered 2 CYO whipped creams. I can see going through the one in the Halloween Town scent before Christmas, but the Peppermint Cream is going to last me a year. I use them as hand creams, although I am thinking about using Peppermint Cream everywhere else just to get rid of it.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 8, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I am probably going to order a 2nd Soap box tomorrow. If there's anything I don't like, I can always trade it or give it away.
> 
> ETA: I have to stay away from Lush ... too much patchouli and musk.


I was thinking back to my FCS mystery boxes in the past and wondering why I liked them but didn't use the products and I decided that the boxes are SO cute as prepared that I hated to " disturb" the wrapped goodies. So, I bought two in case I have to keep one for a while.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I adore things which are packaged prettily.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks to this thread, I Just signed up for my first FCS box! Thanks everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 8, 2014)

Do I want a second box, or do I want to put an extra $20 toward a Whipped Cream Sampler, a bunchof OCD's, and a Personal Space?


----------



## Imberis (Aug 8, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Do I want a second box, or do I want to put an extra $20 toward a Whipped Cream Sampler, a bunchof OCD's, and a Personal Space?


The create-your-own OCD event is supposed to be happening in early September, if they're still doing it. Then again, you could get a different scent in the WC if you get a second box. Tough choice! I hope they make all of the WC scents from the Fall box available at some point, because I'd like to smell them all.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 8, 2014)

Imberis said:


> The create-your-own OCD event is supposed to be happening in early September, if they're still doing it. Then again, you could get a different scent in the WC if you get a second box. Tough choice! I hope they make all of the WC scents from the Fall box available at some point, because I'd like to smell them all.


If it's like the summer box, everything that was in it should be available in full size in the store and then some. You get a $10 off code that you can use in your box, but there's also a launch party sale where they give you a 20% off code and you can get all the stuff from the season's new line.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 8, 2014)

If you do the launch party, you might want to use the 20% off code instead of the $10 off code. Those $10 codes never expire.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 8, 2014)

From 87daysbefore Instagram. Unboxing video from her should be up soon.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 8, 2014)

What do you guys think the dropper is? I'm looking forward to her video!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 8, 2014)

I just let out the weirdest "Eeeee!" upon seeing that Instagram picture!

@ I don't even have any guesses as to what could be in the dropper bottle. Something that needs to be used sparingly, I assume?


----------



## kannikasuki (Aug 9, 2014)

Those look like eye drops, lol! Maybe split end oil? Or aromatherapy drops? Do you think the bag is laundry detergent?

I am so excited! Can't wait for Rachel to post!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 9, 2014)

Very curious about the dropper and the little container next to it! 

Also, my CIJ order is out for delivery!!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 9, 2014)

I really hope it's a hair oil! Now that my hair is longer (I think it's the longest it has been six I was SIX YEARS OLD!), I use that stuff like crazy, and I love the fragranced ones (Black Phoenix Trading Post sees regular orders from me for those).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I really hope it's a hair oil! Now that my hair is longer (I think it's the longest it has been six I was SIX YEARS OLD!), I use that stuff like crazy, and I love the fragranced ones (Black Phoenix Trading Post sees regular orders from me for those).


OH! I didn't think of hair oil and holy crap would I be happy to have a fall scented hair oil!

I have a feeling I'm going to spend a horrible amount of money during this launch sale. So far all of the scents sound amazing.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 9, 2014)

Picked up my CIJ package from my apartment office yesterday morning and the box smelled like a ton of candy. Didn't open it until I got home last night but everything was perfect. Took a butterbeer bath last night.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 9, 2014)

_“Green Is The New Black” Whipped Cream – Because orange would have been too obvious! Sweet pumpkin pie filling with the perfect touch of cinnamon, ginger and brown sugar, finished with a generous dollop of fresh whipped cream. ‪#‎fragrancesneakpeek‬ ‪#‎witchplease‬ ‪#‎fallsoapbox‬_

:wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> _“Green Is The New Black” Whipped Cream – Because orange would have been too obvious! Sweet pumpkin pie filling with the perfect touch of cinnamon, ginger and brown sugar, finished with a generous dollop of fresh whipped cream. ‪#‎fragrancesneakpeek‬ ‪#‎witchplease‬ ‪#‎fallsoapbox‬_
> 
> :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


ohhhhh my gosh that sounds AMAZING!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm going to want to eat this entire box.  All the scents so far sound absolutely amazing!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I really hope it's a hair oil! Now that my hair is longer (I think it's the longest it has been six I was SIX YEARS OLD!), I use that stuff like crazy, and I love the fragranced ones (Black Phoenix Trading Post sees regular orders from me for those).


This is off topic, but have you tried any of the hair oils from Haus of Gloi? I'm very intrigued by them.

I also would be really happy if the dropper was a hair oil. I'm so excited for box. Fall scents are my thing. I saw on the FCS FB page that this box will have a few bath items in it. I love baths, and the house I am buying has a great soaker tub, so anything bath related and fall scented is a win in my world right now. I'm guessing that the item in the bag is bath salts or milk bath.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

please, no hair oil!  I have oily hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and have no use for it.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

I think the dropper might a continuation of their skin care line - perhaps a serum.  Also, the baggie - that might be bath salts or body powder?  I hope it isn't laundry detergent!!  lol


----------



## LadyK (Aug 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> _“Green Is The New Black” Whipped Cream – Because orange would have been too obvious! Sweet pumpkin pie filling with the perfect touch of cinnamon, ginger and brown sugar, finished with a generous dollop of fresh whipped cream. ‪#‎fragrancesneakpeek‬ ‪#‎witchplease‬ ‪#‎fallsoapbox‬_
> 
> :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


I wanted to like this a million times.  That sounds so yummy!

 I would love the dropper to be a hair oil.  I have been using the Beauty protector oil on the ends of my bangs and hair when I get out of the shower and it helps them not look so dry.  I'm pretty sure if it smells like pumpkin I will sniff my hair all day.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 9, 2014)

@ Not yet -- but I plan on fixing that when they release the first half of their fall collection on August 24th! (Yes, it's marked on my calendar.)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 9, 2014)

The video is up, the video is up! And you guys were right...



Spoiler



hair oil!



http://youtu.be/ZXjiFyPQySg


----------



## Imberis (Aug 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> _“Green Is The New Black” Whipped Cream – Because orange would have been too obvious! Sweet pumpkin pie filling with the perfect touch of cinnamon, ginger and brown sugar, finished with a generous dollop of fresh whipped cream. ‪#‎fragrancesneakpeek‬ ‪#‎witchplease‬ ‪#‎fallsoapbox‬_
> 
> :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


I want this one! It sounds awesome.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 10, 2014)

Ahhh I cannot wait for this box. I loved the summer box, but fall scents are just my absolute favorite. The descriptions for those scents just kills me and I can't wait to find out about all the variations for the pumpkin whipped creams.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 10, 2014)

For the Winter 2013 box, didn't they sell a sampler set of the 4 scents? Not like the pick-4 yourself, but listed as a set in 1-ounce jars? I hope they do that again.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 10, 2014)

can the hair oil be used on the body?  I certainly cannot use hair oil - my hair is not dry, damaged, no split ends, has natural shine.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 10, 2014)

Well, I found my new favorite YouTuber..she sounds just like me whenever I open anything!

I'm actually glad I didn't order two of these. I love all the scents but I want the scents in different products than what they have in the box! So I'll just go ham at the launch sale &amp; buy all the things.  :wub:


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

Haha I thought it was painful to watch that video to get the spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited for the whipped creams though. Not really sure what to do with the bath powder but everything sounds like great smells!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm glad I got the box. I don't know what I'm going to do with the bath powder but I'm excited for the rest.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

My paraphrased versions of the scent descriptions:



Spoiler



*Fortune Cookie Soap -- There's No Place Like Home.*  MacIntosh apple, allspice, clove.
*OCD Hand Sanitizer -- Roy G. Biv.*  Breezes, leaves, bonfires, charred wood, citrus, florals, vanilla.
*Whipped Cream* -- Four different scents.  She received *No Good Deed*.  Pumpkin, cinnamon, French vanilla, rum, caramelized vanilla.
*Facial scrub -- Swankified.  *Allergy alert:  Walnut scrub.  Bananas, cake batter, walnuts.
*Hair Flip hair oil *-- Hazelnut and butter cream.
*Perfume oil -- The Shizz*.  Balsam, maple leaves, new dawn blossom, laurel, sweet clove.
*Personal Space -- Flying Monkeys*.  Peach, watermelon, neroli, jasmine, aquatic notes, bananas.
*Bubble bath powder -- Miss Popular*.  Honey nectar, star anise, jasmine, sweet orange, violet.



It seems like there's usually a bathtub product in these boxes I can't use (showers, not baths over here), but at least it gives you an idea of the scent!  And I'm relieved that this isn't *all* Wizard of Oz stuff.  It just not an autumnal movie to me, so I was mystified how they could squeeze eight fall scents out of it.  Answer:  They didn't.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> can the hair oil be used on the body?  I certainly cannot use hair oil - my hair is not dry, damaged, no split ends, has natural shine.


I don't see why not. It could be used as a body oil after shaving or something.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't see why not. It could be used as a body oil after shaving or something.


thank you!  I wasn't sure if there was something in hair oil that could not be used for the body....I was thinking more like a cuticle oil


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you!  I wasn't sure if there was something in hair oil that could not be used for the body....I was thinking more like a cuticle oil


I'm not an expert, so maybe wait to see what the ingredients are before you try, but I'd imagine there would be mostly natural plant and nut oils in it.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 10, 2014)

I am even more excited after the spoiler.  The scents sound great and I can't wait to try out the bath powder.  I'm curious about the personal space spray.  I haven't used one of those before.  Any tips from the veterans?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 10, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I am even more excited after the spoiler.  The scents sound great and I can't wait to try out the bath powder.  I'm curious about the personal space spray.  I haven't used one of those before.  Any tips from the veterans?


Personal Space makes excellent bathroom spray or just spray it in any room you want to smell nice.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 10, 2014)

Is it a subtle scent or a less-is-more kind of thing?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 11, 2014)

Definitely check on the hair oil ingredients!  I use Black Phoenix Trading Post's Hair Gloss, and here are the ingredients:



> Cyclomethicone, botanisil, Vitamin E, argan oil, Tahitian monoi oil, camelina oil, and karanja oil.


Not something I want to use on my skin!  But then Haus of Gloi's hair oil ingredients are:



> Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, camellia oleifera (camellia seed) oil, argania spinosa (argan) oil, virgin cocos nucifera (coconut) oil, raphanus sativus (daikon radish) seed oil, cymbidium grandiflorum (orchid) flower extract, equisetum arvense (horsetail grass) extract, lavandula (lavender) flower extract, calendula officinalis (calendula) flower extract, (and) azadirachta indica (neem) leaf extract, vitamin e


They specifically state it's good for hand/nail oil, callouses, and dry elbows.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 11, 2014)

@@biancardi You could also just shoot them an email asking if the oil is body safe. Might be faster than trying to figure out the ingredients when you get your box.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 11, 2014)

Anxiously awaiting my shipping notice. This is my 4th Soapbox. On the ones where they didn't use Newgistics, I got them within 3 business days. I hope this one has fast shipping.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't know if everyone here follows the FCS Facebook group page, but Shannon posted earlier today that she had a family emergency and it sounded like some boxes would be delayed. She said Justin would still be sending out the first group today, but just a heads up!


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 13, 2014)

Got my shipping notice this morning!!  Can't wait to get this box.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Aug 13, 2014)

I wish they would put a steam me up scotty or the solid body butter! But this is definitely one of my favorite subs!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 13, 2014)

I got a tracking # this morning - but it doesn't work yet.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## LadyK (Aug 13, 2014)

Still no tracking for me.  I remember it being a little late last time too.  As long as I get my Fall goodies I will be happy.


----------



## Yunalesca (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm still waiting for a tracking email/number. I'm super excited as everything sounds sooo lovely smelling.

The only thing I'm a bit meh about is the bath powder. Maybe, just maybe....I'll have to give my tub a good proper scrub. It's sooo tiny.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 13, 2014)

I got my tracking e-mail today. It just updated. It started at the USPS Sort Facility in Tulsa. Accepted 7:29 p.m. Arrived 8:29 p.m. Departed at 9:00 p.m. ... ok ... Maybe arrived and accepted should be reversed, but that's the order it's in on the USPS website and I've seen it like that on other packages. At least it's not Newgistics.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 14, 2014)

No tracking yet. I don't mind. Holding myself over with all my CIJ goodies. Also, my Tree of Life wax tart has been lasting FOREVER. So much longer than the one that I used from my summer box.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 14, 2014)

I still don't have tracking, and they said on facebook that all of the shipping labels have been created. Now I'm a little concerned! Maybe it will show up in my email tomorrow. I checked the spam folder and everything. Or maybe mine is one of the 5% that haven't made it out of the warehouse yet. I just want to smell everything!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I still don't have tracking, and they said on facebook that all of the shipping labels have been created. Now I'm a little concerned! Maybe it will show up in my email tomorrow. I checked the spam folder and everything. Or maybe mine is one of the 5% that haven't made it out of the warehouse yet. I just want to smell everything!


Mine hasn't shipped either, or at least I haven't gotten an email about it. I'm wondering if maybe 95% of them shipped was an exaggeration and really they had more. Or just for whatever reason some didn't send out the email yet.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 14, 2014)

I still don't have tracking either. I'm ok with waiting, just hope it doesn't take too long.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 14, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I got my tracking e-mail today. It just updated. It started at the USPS Sort Facility in Tulsa. Accepted 7:29 p.m. Arrived 8:29 p.m. Departed at 9:00 p.m. ... ok ... Maybe arrived and accepted should be reversed, but that's the order it's in on the USPS website and I've seen it like that on other packages. At least it's not Newgistics.


Mine updated last night too.  Expected Delivery date:  Sat. Aug 16th  Yay!!


----------



## Kait1989 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm in Australia so not expecting my box for quite a while yet however my CIJ stuff arrived today and now my house smells awesome 





Ps. Special thanks to @@biancardi who mentioned FCS elsewhere and piqued my curiosity!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> I'm in Australia so not expecting my box for quite a while yet however my CIJ stuff arrived today and now my house smells awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are welcome!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

I still don't have a shipping email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

@@Lolo22 - give them an email!  I got one on my first account, but not on the second one.  They responded and gave me the tracking!

mine might be delivered today (both of them!!)  so excited.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Lolo22 - give them an email!  I got one on my first account, but not on the second one.  They responded and gave me the tracking!
> 
> mine might be delivered today (both of them!!)  so excited.


Thanks I sent an email.  I guess people have been getting them without an email, so I'm probably fine.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't have one either @Lolo22.  Will you let me know if you get tracking?  If so I'll e-mail as well.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 15, 2014)

Lots of people (on the facebook group) who didn't get tracking seem to have theirs just show up today. Hopefully mine does the same! People in New York and North Carolina have gotten theirs, so they're making good time, at least.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope this I get to be one of those whose box shows up!  I have to work this weekend and would love to bring my box and experiment with my goodies.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I don't have one either @Lolo22.  Will you let me know if you get tracking?  If so I'll e-mail as well.


Sure thing!



Imberis said:


> Lots of people (on the facebook group) who didn't get tracking seem to have theirs just show up today. Hopefully mine does the same! People in New York and North Carolina have gotten theirs, so they're making good time, at least.


I should've checked there first!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't decide if I want to stalk my tracking or let it be a surprise, since I didn't get tracking either. I might just let it be a surprise...


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm debating whether or not I should email them to check about my tracking. I'm really just kind of worried that I haven't received it because I accidentally ordered 2 soap boxes and they canceled one and refunded me, but now I'm paranoid that maybe they canceled both and somehow I missed an extra $20 going back into my account.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 15, 2014)

I hadn't received any tracking and my box showed up today. The only thing I like is the whipped cream stuff, but it's kinda sticky.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 15, 2014)

NOOO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I moved a few months ago, and even though I changed my address with FCS, they shipped my box out to my old address, which means it's gone by now since people were stealing my mail WHEN I lived there. 

I e-mailed them about this but I am so upset because I've been waiting on pins and needles to review it! I really hope they can send me another one to my correct address!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, I got my box already today.  I got the "Wicked Good" whip cream &amp; it smells mostly like pumpkin pie to me (which I love!).  Not really loving the perfume oil or hair oil but that's just me.  I didn't think I'd like the personal space (because I'm not a fan of banana scents) but the banana is very light &amp; mostly it smells sweet &amp; fruity to me.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 15, 2014)

I got Green Is the New Black in the WC, and I don't care for it. I really thought I'd like it based on the descriptions in the spoilers, but... ehhh. It smells like cake to me. I was thinking it'd be like the scent of the fortune cookie (which I find quite nice!) + pumpkin, but I get mostly a cake smell plus a tiny, tiny bit of spice.

On the other hand, I LOVE the OCD scent and I quite like the perfume oil even though it's a touch on the masculine side. I've been reading comments that people hate them, but I love clean smells so I'm all about the OCD smell!

I agree about the personal space being nice and light/fruity and _very_ light on the banana (I don't care for banana, either). The hair oil I do _not_ like. I'm going to try it on my hair just to see how well it works, but the smell is too food-y for me. There's just something about the vanilla/cake kind of scents that my nose doesn't care for, no matter how good the descriptions sound.

@@MissJexie, I hope they'll send you a new box!


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 15, 2014)

Got my box today in IL, and I never got a tracking number.  I took a quick sniff of everything on my lunch hour, but so far I like everything in the box.  I think the bath salts smell divine, I'll have to hide that one from my hubby for sure.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

I love all of the scents!  I ordered two boxes, and they have wicked good as the body butter - lol  I was hoping for different scents, but okay.


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't like the shiz perfume oil or the hand sanitizer as much as the other scents, but I loved the flying monkeys/hair oil then started convulsing (not really) from the bffs/no good deed.  I saved the best for last though - the fortune cookie soap! (YUM! - mine melted a bit though)

Why did I only get one box?  So everything will be released later?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

25boxes said:


> I didn't like the shiz perfume oil or the hand sanitizer as much as the other scents, but I loved the flying monkeys/hair oil then started convulsing (not really) from the bffs/no good deed.  I saved the best for last though - the fortune cookie soap! (YUM! - mine melted a bit though)
> 
> *Why did I only get one box?  So everything will be released later?*


what do you mean by "only get one box"?  Did you order more than one?

I ordered &amp; paid for  2 - that is why I got two boxes.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm still on my family vacation, but we get home tomorrow &amp; I'm secretly hoping my FCS box is waiting for me. "There's no place like home!"


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

25boxes said:


> So everything will be released later?


The products launch on the FCS site on August 29th. You will be able to purchase other scents and the full size products then.


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh yeah I mean - I wish I bought two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks kelly.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

25boxes said:


> Oh yeah I mean - I wish I bought two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am glad I did!

I have the feeling I am just a junkie for fall scents and perhaps that is the only season I should sub with FCS.  This is my 4th box with them and this is, by far, my absolute favorite.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am glad I did!
> 
> I have the feeling I am just a junkie for fall scents and perhaps that is the only season I should sub with FCS.  This is my 4th box with them and this is, by far, my absolute favorite.


I was watching a ton of past unboxing videos and it seems like each subsequent box is everyone's favorite! I hope I like my whipped cream scent when my box gets here. I'm already looking forward to the Christmas box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

okay, for those in the know - I got the ingredients for the hair oil - do you think this would be okay for a cuticle oil or for dry patches on skin?

 
Ingredients: Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, argania spinosa (argan) oil, olea europaea (olive oil), lavandula (lavender) flower extract, calendula officinalis (calendula) flower extract, (and) azadirachta indica (neem) leaf extract, vitamin e


----------



## Jen51 (Aug 15, 2014)

I want a bathtub sized vat of the Green is the New Black whipped cream.  It smells soooo good.  I really like the hair oil too.  I didn't care for the bath powder and absolutely did not like the perfume oil.  The walnut scrub smelled almost good enough to eat.


----------



## kannikasuki (Aug 15, 2014)

Those ingredients all sound fine for topical use, but the fragrance oils used could still be a problem. For instance, if it has cinnamon it may cause irritation if left on skin for too long. The best thing to do would to do a patch test (place a small amount on your arm and leave it on for a few hours to overnight to see if any allergic rashes or itching occur).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay, for those in the know - I got the ingredients for the hair oil - do you think this would be okay for a cuticle oil or for dry patches on skin?
> 
> 
> Ingredients: Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, argania spinosa (argan) oil, olea europaea (olive oil), lavandula (lavender) flower extract, calendula officinalis (calendula) flower extract, (and) azadirachta indica (neem) leaf extract, vitamin e


I think you're good to go, checked out all those ingredients on Ingredients to Die For, and they are all fine for skin. But yeah, may want to do a patch test. Maybe ask them what percentage the fragrance is. Usually skincare stuff isn't above 5% fragrance.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

thanks ladies!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

My box was in my mailbox! I love everything!!

@@LadyK


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 15, 2014)

Got my box. I think Green is the New Black smells kinda like the Pumpkin Cupcake candle from Bath and Body Works. Off to find the trade thread.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 15, 2014)

I got my box today. I got the no good deeds whipped cream. I think it smells like banana bread. I love how cute the fortune cookie soap is. I like the perfume oil. The whole box is just cute.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 15, 2014)

FCS Trade Thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130093-fortune-cookie-soap-box-the-swap-thread/?p=2268632

Nobody seems to want to trade stuff from this box yet, but I thought I'd post the link just in case. I'm pretty sure it's posted a few pages back in this thread somewhere already.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 16, 2014)

I wasn't ever sent tracking, but my box showed up today. I love it all! This is one of my favorite boxes yet. I got the BFF Whipped Cream. I wish I could smell the other three scents. My only complaint is that I can hardly smell the OCD. I wasn't expecting to like the perfume oil. I don't usually like these types of scents, but I think that the clove takes it to a magical place for me.


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 16, 2014)

Got my box today but never received tracking. XD

My WC was Green Is The New Black and unfortunately I really don't like any of their "bakery" related scents so this was a fail for me. But omg I love the OCD hand sanitizer and the "The Shiz" perfume oil so much.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 16, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I wasn't ever sent tracking, but my box showed up today. I love it all! This is one of my favorite boxes yet. I got the BFF Whipped Cream. I wish I could smell the other three scents. My only complaint is that I can hardly smell the OCD. I wasn't expecting to like the perfume oil. I don't usually like these types of scents, but I think that the clove takes it to a magical place for me.


The bottle of OCD that I got has a very strong laundry detergent smell. I don't like it. I don't detect any of the other smells the card says the OCD is supposed to have. 
Edited to Add: Era brand laundry detergent that used to be in the blue jug with a white lid.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Got home from work after my apartment office was closed BUT apparently I have a package in the office and I wasn't expecting anything so hopefully it's my fall box!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 16, 2014)

I got mine today! My favorite item is the WC in No Good Deed, it smells delicious. I wasn't a fan of the Shiz perfume oil, so I traded that. I used the hair oil tonight and my hair feels nice and soft, however the scent already went away. The fortune cookie smells divine, although to me it smells more christmasy than fall. The walnut scrub smells really really good, I just hope it's not too abrasive. I also really liked the Flying Monkeys personal scent. Once it cools down, I'm going to put it in my car.

My little sister took the OCD hand sanitizer (she calls them hanitizers lol), she always has to have them in her backpack and she loves the scent. My mom took the bath powder, she really loves taking baths and she guilted me into letting her take it. I'm really lucky my grandma didn't come over with them because she would have probably taken the whipped cream. I learned my lesson, I'm not opening any packages when they're here.

Overall, I think it's pretty good box. I was only going to get this box but I think I'm hooked.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 16, 2014)

Got my box yesterday without tracking. My mail lady put the freaking box into my mail box instead of the bigger package slot. Well, our mail boxes are wider in the back where she puts the mail, and has a lip in the front making it so some certain items fit into the back, but not the front. Well, the FCS box was one of those, and while I was struggling to get it out of my freaking mail box, a neighbor guy came by and after he got his mail, offered to try and get my box out. Thankfully he got it, otherwise I would have been pissed if that sat there overnight in the heat, and I had to leave yet again a note for her to put it in the package mail box. Yeesh what a hassle. I then went to a beer fest so I haven't really had time to smell my box. I did get No Good Deeds WC.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Yay my box was here! I got Wicked Good for my whipped cream. Everything smells so good. Luckily the launch party is on my payday. I'm going to be throwing my money at them.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 16, 2014)

My box was waiting for me when I got home last night.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really like this box.  The scents are right up my alley.  

I got the No Good Deeds WC which smells spicy to me.  I was really surprised by how much I like the perfume oil.  I wore it today and keep smelling myself.  The FC soap smells so much like cinnamon, I can't wait to finish my current soap.  I will be saving the bath powder for the end of a long day, it smells divine.  I am so glad I stuck with FCS.  I am really looking forward to more Fall/Winter scents!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 16, 2014)

I got mine today too! I love the smell of the FCS!!! I hope they make that scent in lots of products because I want it all! I'm in love with No Good Deed too. I hope they do this one in all the products too! I love food scents so I really loved most of this box. The perfume oil baffles me. I think I don't like it, but then I go smell it again! I think there's one scent in there that I love, but don't like the rest of it. My hubby is cracking up because I'm carrying the vial around my house smelling it over &amp; over!

Overall I love the box! It's my first box, so I can officially say I'm hooked!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

I didn't even realize there was a perfume oil until you guys posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mine was buried in the box grass.

I used the hair oil tonight and wow it smells amazing!!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 16, 2014)

The scent on the hair oil went away really quickly for me, but I don't mind since I didn't really like it very much, anyway. However, it made my hair feel nice, and it's really wavy without being frizzy. Awesome!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anybody else have the problem where the Fortune Cookie Soaps get condensation all over them for no apparent reason or leak drops of water when you've never even used them? I just found the Sally FCS from the NBC box and it was soaked. Everything else in the box was dry. I set the soap on some paper in front of the fan, but that seems to be making it worse. Any suggestions? I've been using the Make It Rain FCS for handsoap in my bathroom for months and it's almost always got condensation on it, but I thought that was just from being in there with the moisture from the shower and stuff. I can't find the mint FCS from the Candy Aisle box to check, but I hope it's okay.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 17, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Does anybody else have the problem where the Fortune Cookie Soaps get condensation all over them for no apparent reason or leak drops of water when you've never even used them? I just found the Sally FCS from the NBC box and it was soaked. Everything else in the box was dry. I set the soap on some paper in front of the fan, but that seems to be making it worse. Any suggestions? I've been using the Make It Rain FCS for handsoap in my bathroom for months and it's almost always got condensation on it, but I thought that was just from being in there with the moisture from the shower and stuff. I can't find the mint FCS from the Candy Aisle box to check, but I hope it's okay.


It's the glycerin in the soap sweating, which is usually from a humid environment. It's not bad, it's just the thing glycerin soap does, it draws moisture from the air. You can try drying it off and then try putting it into an air tight container. I'm no expert but I've heard of this and there are a few solutions online.


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 17, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Does anybody else have the problem where the Fortune Cookie Soaps get condensation all over them for no apparent reason or leak drops of water when you've never even used them? I just found the Sally FCS from the NBC box and it was soaked. Everything else in the box was dry. I set the soap on some paper in front of the fan, but that seems to be making it worse. Any suggestions? I've been using the Make It Rain FCS for handsoap in my bathroom for months and it's almost always got condensation on it, but I thought that was just from being in there with the moisture from the shower and stuff. I can't find the mint FCS from the Candy Aisle box to check, but I hope it's okay.


I believe the reason the FCS soaps sweat is because of the glycerine. I store mine inside of individual zip lock bags and have found this to be sufficient to avoid sweating.


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 17, 2014)

I have two soap box subscriptions. I got the Wicked, Good and BFFs whipped creams. I fully intend on buying a ton of stuff in BFF. I thought I would hate it but it actually smells really good, like blueberry coffee cake.

I do not care for Miss Popular, ROYGBIV or The Shiz. Luckily I have a friend who loves earthy scents and hates sweet ones so we always swap.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

when is their big party?  TIA


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> when is their big party? TIA


August 29 at 6:30 pm Central


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> August 29 at 6:30 pm Central


thank you!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Imberis said:


> The scent on the hair oil went away really quickly for me, but I don't mind since I didn't really like it very much, anyway. However, it made my hair feel nice, and it's really wavy without being frizzy. Awesome!


Agreed, the scent only lingered for a few minutes and was really faint to begin with.  I wish it was thicker too.  It smoothed my ends really well though so it was nice to try.


----------



## Tara Feldman Nothstein (Aug 18, 2014)

I haven't tried it yet, but are you ladies using the hair oil on wet or dry hair? Think its good for both?


----------



## Imberis (Aug 18, 2014)

TFeldy26 said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but are you ladies using the hair oil on wet or dry hair? Think its good for both?


I used it on wet hair. I don't usually use oil on my hair dry, because it always winds up looking greasy, even if the oil is just on the ends. If your hair works fine with oil both ways normally, I don't see why you couldn't try it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 18, 2014)

TFeldy26 said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but are you ladies using the hair oil on wet or dry hair? Think its good for both?


I use it on wet hair most of the time.  My hair can get very dry ends and then I'll use it on dry hair sometimes which works fine.  This one is thin enough that it probably wont get too greasy on dry hair.


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 18, 2014)

I used the hair oil in my bath and the scent only lingered for a few seconds, but I'm not too surprised since it's a hair oil and not a bath oil.

What was your favorite scent from the soap box? Mine is BFF.


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 18, 2014)

I got my box on Friday, and I love everything!  My WC is Green is the New Black, it smells amazing!  I also really like the perfume oil, think I will buy that in full size for fall/winter and the hair oil is great.  My least favorite is the FC soap, I just don't love apple scents.  I'll put it in the guest bathroom.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 18, 2014)

I loved the soap scent.  Apple scents are right up my alley. . . although they do give me more of a Christmas vibe rather than a Fall vibe.  I got the No Good Deed WC &amp; I'm in love with it.  I want to eat it.  I'll be getting a full size as soon as it comes out.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone heard anything about when the summer clearance sale is? I'm in the fb fan group but there's just too many posts in there to really keep up.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 18, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Anyone heard anything about when the summer clearance sale is? I'm in the fb fan group but there's just too many posts in there to really keep up.


I mostly keep up, but I feel like we haven't heard for sure when it is yet. I could be wrong, but I don't think FCS has said a date. Possibly next week would be my guess.

ETA: Found something, there may not be one because of CIJ, and they are waiting to see what's leftover from CIJ. There doesn't seem to be a lot left, so there may not be a big sale. Maybe just a "last chance" announcement.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 18, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Anyone heard anything about when the summer clearance sale is? I'm in the fb fan group but there's just too many posts in there to really keep up.


That group moves at lightening speed lol!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 19, 2014)

I received my box, and it's a total mixed bag for me. 

LOVES: 

-Perfume Oil. This IS the shiz! I think this smells so good, and can't wait to use my $10 off coupon to buy a full size in the store.

-Fortune Cookie. It smells great! It was refreshing after so many baked goods scents. It's so cute that I feel guilty using it though. My fortune was also perfect for me: "everyone is someone else's weirdo"  

-Walnut Facial Scrub. Surprisingly, the scent wasn't too much for me and I really enjoyed using it this morning. It was nice &amp; refreshing, and also didn't dry out my skin.

Dislikes:

-Whipped Cream in "No Good Deed." After all the great reviews, I really wanted to love this. However, I just couldn't get past the strong baked goods scent. I just can't get my nose to appreciate it. I did like the consistency of the product though, so I'll give this another try in a different scent.

-Hand Sanitizer. I didn't pick up much scent at all, and don't think I'll be spending my money on this.

-Hair Oil. I tried it on my (frizzy/curly/crazy) hair while dry last night and, again, the baked goods scent was too much for me. It did tame my frizzies, albeit temporarily. (Likely because I wake up to crazy bedhead!)

-I liked the Personal Space, but the scent faded almost immediately for me. I wish it had lingered because, like some of you have mentioned, it's a nice and clean scent.

-The jury is still out for the bath powder, but I'm planning to try it out tonight.

Overall, I'm very happy with my first box!! A big thanks to all of you enablers.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (Aug 21, 2014)

I usually love super food things... but the fall box was much better. The perfume oil makes me happy, and I thought I'd hate it


----------



## jennifer_3366 (Aug 22, 2014)

This is the first box I've gotten. I was planning to just get one and unsubscribe but I love it so much I don't think I can. If I wait until the 29th, will I be able to use the 20% off and the $10 off, or does it have to be two purchases? I've never ordered from them so I wasn't sure. Also can you guys recommend any scents? I'm thinking about a whipped cream sampler. Or maybe the soap bar sampler. I loved everything in the box but I want to try new scents. From looking at the site I was thinking about Sweet Dreamsicle, Cotton Candy, Lemon Drop It Like It's Hot, ButterBeer, or Captain's Berried Booty. I really wish I had been subbed when they did the summer box, because I would have loved to try those scents.


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 22, 2014)

jennifer_3366 said:


> This is the first box I've gotten. I was planning to just get one and unsubscribe but I love it so much I don't think I can. If I wait until the 29th, will I be able to use the 20% off and the $10 off, or does it have to be two purchases? I've never ordered from them so I wasn't sure.


One coupon per order unfortunately. I recommend trying Butterbeer and Polyjuice Potion.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

So if anyone missed it, my fall box got delivered to my old address. I forgot that the FCS box and the regular site have different systems and I only changed my address on the main site, and not with the FCS box subscription. (super confusing)

Someone at my old address kept the box, and the mailman in my old town basically told me "too bad" when I asked him why he was delivering packages with MY NAME on them, even though I don't live there. It was a fiasco and a huge bummer because I'm still box-less.

Luckily, FCS was wonderful enough to re-send my package to me, and I should be getting it soon. Seriously they've got some super nice customer service people working for them. They were so understanding and awesome. Better late than never!


----------



## autopilot (Aug 22, 2014)

I got my Fall box on Wednesday but the bath powder was missing. *sigh*


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 22, 2014)

autopilot said:


> I got my Fall box on Wednesday but the bath powder was missing. *sigh*


If it's any consolation, I used the bubble bath powder last night and it didn't do anything. I didn't pick up on any scent whatsoever to the water. If there were any additives for my skin, I didn't notice. I was bummed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Aug 23, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> If it's any consolation, I used the bubble bath powder last night and it didn't do anything. I didn't pick up on any scent whatsoever to the water. If there were any additives for my skin, I didn't notice. I was bummed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wonder if you got a bad bag?  I used mine and it left my skin feeling super soft and smelled really nice.  It wasn't super strong on scent but I liked it.  Definitely no bubbles though.  It had more of a fizzing as it dissolved then nothing.  Not sure I'd buy more but it was nice for the one bath.


----------



## Kait1989 (Aug 25, 2014)

Still waiting impatiently........ I love international boxes but the waiting gets me every time!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 26, 2014)

What's everyone getting at the launch sale?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I definitely want all of the 'Green Is The New Black' things, but I can't decide what other scents to go with! I usually just do a body wash/sugar scrub/mist me/whipped cream combo for all the scents I like so I can layer myself in it!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> What's everyone getting at the launch sale?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I definitely want all of the 'Green Is The New Black' things, but I can't decide what other scents to go with! I usually just do a body wash/sugar scrub/mist me/whipped cream combo for all the scents I like so I can layer myself in it!


I feel bad, I don't think I want anything. I honestly didn't love any of the scents, and it's so sad because I didn't think I would like the summer candy scents either. I wish I had got this box back in spring, because those were my kinds of scents. I think the one I like the most is Flying Monkeys, but I don't know if I'd want that on my body, I like the room spray! Maybe Roy G. Biv? I liked that one alright.

ETA: Oh wait I take it back. I want the walnut scrub as a body scrub. Or I'll just buy the face one if they only have that and use it on my face. My skin loved that thing.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, I definitely need one of these Roy G. Biv fortune cookie soaps...



Spoiler












I pretty much liked all the scents in the soap box and I know I want to try all three of the other scents the WCs came in for the boxes.

I'm thinking I'll stock up on wax tarts and OCDs since they're cheap, try a little bit of everything in bath bomb form, get some bar/cookie soaps that call out to me with their cuteness, and get a WC sampler or two. Full size WCs seem so expensive to me now. Especially after being able to get the little Haus of Gloi ones. I can't wait! 

eta basic proper english


----------



## LadyK (Aug 26, 2014)

I am seriously considering getting sparkly red fortune cookie soaps to put in all my Christmas gifts.  I'm just worried they won't keep for that long.  Anyone tried this before?  I love the scent and there is something about having that sparkly, happy cookie winking at me from my soap dish that just makes me happy.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 26, 2014)

I loved the scent of the hair oil and walnut scrub so I think I'll get those in perfume oils.  I'm also going to get a full size green is the new black WC.  I think I'll get a full size the shiz perfume oil, too.  It's such a deep woodsy scent and I really like it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 26, 2014)

I really really want to try the No Good Deed wc and I will probably need another Green is the New Black WC too.  I love the smell of the hair oil so I might need that scent in some other product since I'm not a fan of the oil really.  I might try to get those scents in the sprays/wax too because they perfect fall/winter house smells!!


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 26, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I am seriously considering getting sparkly red fortune cookie soaps to put in all my Christmas gifts.  I'm just worried they won't keep for that long.  Anyone tried this before?  I love the scent and there is something about having that sparkly, happy cookie winking at me from my soap dish that just makes me happy.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just barely got around to using the mint chocolate one from the summer box and it has almost no scent anymore.  It still looks nice and lathers fine but doesn't smell like much of anything.  At least it looks adorable sitting on my bathroom counter.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 26, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I just barely got around to using the mint chocolate one from the summer box and it has almost no scent anymore.  It still looks nice and lathers fine but doesn't smell like much of anything.  At least it looks adorable sitting on my bathroom counter.


That's good to know.  I think I would be a little sad if the scent went but as long as the soap held up okay it might still be worth it.  Especially for one friend who has sparkly red Dorothy flats she wears all the time.  She would love it, scent or not.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm addicted to "no good deed" &amp; need it in all the things! I'd also like to get "no place like home" in a WC.

But seriously my husband told me he wanted to eat my hands the other night because he loves the smell of pumpkin &amp; syrup mixed. I love it too!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 26, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I am seriously considering getting sparkly red fortune cookie soaps to put in all my Christmas gifts.  I'm just worried they won't keep for that long.  Anyone tried this before?  I love the scent and there is something about having that sparkly, happy cookie winking at me from my soap dish that just makes me happy.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They should keep just fine, some scents stick better than others, but I think the There's No Place Like Home scent is pretty strong. Just keep them in some airtight containers and keep them out of light and humidity.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2014)

The stream is taking foooooreverrrrrr. I just wanna shop!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 29, 2014)

It's 7:53 p.m. Central and the website is still down while preparing for the launch. I guess I'm too impatient because it's ticking me off.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 29, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> It's 7:53 p.m. Central and the website is still down while preparing for the launch. I guess I'm too impatient because it's ticking me off.


Yeah no their stream is seriously annoying me. I didn't know that the "launch" was really after they chatted about random things for almost two hours.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 29, 2014)

I can't see the code can anyone else?

eta Oh jk.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> The stream is taking foooooreverrrrrr. I just wanna shop!


I'm stuck on a car ride (not driving) so I can't watch this time. Anything particularly cute?


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 29, 2014)

I grabbed the pumpkin wc sampler and green is the new black wax tart and used my code. Trying to stay good on this low buy...boo...


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 29, 2014)

Purchase done! Got the pumpkin whipped cream sampler, mini Captain's Berried Booty and Lollipop Your Cherry whipped creams, a few bath bombs and OCDs, two foaming hand soaps, and pretty much one wax tart in each of the new scents!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok I only got a few things. The Swankified walnut scrub sold out while I was trying to check out, so I grabbed the leave in conditioner instead. I decided I enjoyed some of the scents better as home scents, and not body scents, so I stuck with mostly foaming soap and wax tarts.


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 29, 2014)

Just made my purchase and used my $10 code!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1x "Roy G. Biv" Bar Soap
1x "There's No Place Like Home" Fortune Cookie Soap 
1x Rain Showers Fortune Cookie Soap 
1x "Tree of Life" Fortune Cookie Soap
1x Polyjuice Potion Fortune Cookie Soap

I just really like their soaps. XD


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2014)

Eventually I'll go back &amp; make a bigger purchase with Body Wash/Mist Me/Sugar Scrub/Whipped Cream combos for my favorite scents but for now...






1x "The Shiz" Solid Conditioner Bar - No packaging





1x Tea Tree Solid Shampoo Bar - No packaging





1x "The Shiz" Body Wash - 6 oz.





1x "The Shiz" Whipped Cream - In Cosmetic Jar 4.0 oz.





1x "Miss Popular" Leave in Conditioner





1x "Pumpkin Collection" Whipped Cream Sampler Pack - set of 4





1x "Roy G. Biv" Bar Soap





1x "Miss Popular" Bar Soap


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 29, 2014)

I placed 4 different orders to make the best use of my coupon codes. I really miss the automatic free shipping at $75...

I ordered: 

1x "Wicked, Good" Bath Bomb - No Packaging

1x "Green Is the New Black" Bath Bomb
 

1x Polyjuice Potion OCD Hand Sanitizer - 7.6 fl oz / 225 mL

1x "BBFs" OCD - 7.6 fl oz / 225 mL

1x "Zero" Dry Shampoo

3x "Swankified" Foaming Hand Soap

3x "There's No Place Like Home" Foaming Hand Soap

1x "BFFs" Whipped Cream - 8oz. jar

1x "BFFs" Bath Salts - bottle

1x *Hair Flip* Bath Bomb - No Packaging

1x "There's No Place Like Home" Bath Bomb

1x "Pumpkin Collection" Whipped Cream Sampler Pack - set of 4

1x "BFFs" Solid Bubble Bath


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm panicking now. I placed a fairly large order and then had a smart phone vs thumb error and selected the wrong address, which is in another state and I absolutely cannot get mail at. The address wasn't shown again in the checkout process, so I didn't realize that I picked the wrong one until I got my PayPal confirmation. I emailed FCS, but their policy is no order changes or cancellations. I am panicking now.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I'm panicking now. I placed a fairly large order and then had a smart phone vs thumb error and selected the wrong address, which is in another state and I absolutely cannot get mail at. The address wasn't shown again in the checkout process, so I didn't realize that I picked the wrong one until I got my PayPal confirmation. I emailed FCS, but their policy is no order changes or cancellations. I am panicking now.


I would think they'd fix something like that! They have pretty great CS in my opinion. I think by order changes they mean changes to the actual contents of the order.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I would think they'd fix something like that! They have pretty great CS in my opinion. I think by order changes they mean changes to the actual contents of the order.


Thanks for the positive thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They do have great CS. I've been a customer for awhile and have only had good experiences. They actually just got back to me and already changed it. I'm so excited to get all my pumpkin scented bath goodies!


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 29, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Thanks for the positive thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They do have great CS. I've been a customer for awhile and have only had good experiences. They actually just got back to me and already changed it. I'm so excited to get all my pumpkin scented bath goodies!


Man, they are so awesome! Shannon was working on fixing a few errors right after the launch. They really pour their heart and soul into FCS.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 29, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Thanks for the positive thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They do have great CS. I've been a customer for awhile and have only had good experiences. They actually just got back to me and already changed it. I'm so excited to get all my pumpkin scented bath goodies!


So glad they got it fixed right away! 

Also, what did you end up ordering?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see everyone's orders!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 29, 2014)

I went on to get the "There's No Place Like Home" soaps and they are sold out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I need to be faster next time!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 29, 2014)

I said I wasn't going to buy anything at this launch... and then I did. I only got three things, though. I got:

1 Bikini Brigade (small)

1 Miss Popular OCD (small)

1 Flying Monkeys OCD (huuuuge!)

I wanted to get the Flying Monkeys liquid foaming soap, but it sold out right as I was checking out and got removed from my cart.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 30, 2014)

I ended up getting:

Swankified Bath Oil

Green is the New Black Bath Bomb

The Shiz Bath Melts

Golden Boy Bath Bomb

Wicked Good Bath Bomb

No Good Deed Bath Milk

I am hardcore prepared for some amazing fall baths. The bathroom in the house we are buying has a great soaker tub upstairs with a big window that has a view of the trees in the backyard, so it will be perfection when the leaves start to change color. I budgeted for this order and now I am back to my no buy.


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 30, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I ended up getting:
> 
> Swankified Bath Oil
> 
> ...


I am so jealous. And you live in Idaho, so the leaves will actually change color instead of going from green to brown overnight like in my part of Texas...


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 30, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> I am so jealous. And you live in Idaho, so the leaves will actually change color instead of going from green to brown overnight like in my part of Texas...


But that's like skipping fall altogether! Just not right.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 30, 2014)

I made a small order for my daughter last night.  She is in love with the leave-in conditioner that came in the Sun in the Fun collection.  She had just used it up and was hoping they would have new scents in the conditioner.  So glad they did, it just made her day!

"Flying Monkeys" Foaming Hand Soap

"BFFs" Sugar Scrub 

“There’s No Place Like Home" Leave in Conditioner


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 30, 2014)

I couldn't resist picking up some fall scented goodies:

1x Butter Beer OCD Hand Sanitizer - 1oz. Bottle

1x "Green is the New Black" Body Wash - 6 oz.

1x "There's No Place Like Home" Cuticle Butter

1x “There’s No Place Like Home" Whipped Cream - In Cosmetic Jar 4.0 oz.

1x "Pumpkin Collection" Whipped Cream Sampler Pack - set of 4

1x *Hair Flip* Sugar Scrub - In Cosmetic Jar 5.5 oz.

My poor no-buy!


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 30, 2014)

I missed out on the launch.  I think I'll wait til they restock and place a couple orders next month.  I still have my $10 code from the summer box to use as well as the one from this box.  I can't wait to see everyones orders so I can make my list!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 30, 2014)

I placed a second order last night to get some more OCD and try a dry shampoo. The OCDs are one of the few scented things I can get the bf to use, so I used my $10 box code on my first order, and the launch code for this order:

1x "Zero" Dry Shampoo
1x "Flying Monkeys" OCD - 1 oz.
1x "Swankified" OCD - 1 oz.
1x "Tree of Life" OCD Hand Sanitizer - 1oz.
1x "Sweet Dreamsicle" OCD - 1 oz.
1x "Oogie Boogie" OCD - 1oz. Bottle
1x "Lick Your Lips" OCD - 1 oz.


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 30, 2014)

I love the Zero dry shampoo! It has such a nice, refreshing scent and it really soaks up oil nicely without leaving my hair greasy or chalky.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 30, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> I love the Zero dry shampoo! It has such a nice, refreshing scent and it really soaks up oil nicely without leaving my hair greasy or chalky.


That's good to hear! I sometimes don't wash my hair for 3 days so dry shampoo is a must. And I've just been going through samples of various ones lately, I haven't actually bought one in a while, so I figured I should get one to try.


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> That's good to hear! I sometimes don't wash my hair for 3 days so dry shampoo is a must. And I've just been going through samples of various ones lately, I haven't actually bought one in a while, so I figured I should get one to try.


I try to wash my hair only every other day, so I use dry shampoo a lot. I have very wavy/curly hair and the longer I can go without washing, the less styling product I have to use. FCS's is a little pricey but I love not having any of the chemical scents a lot of other dry shampoos have.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 31, 2014)

So about how long does it take to restock the fall things? I want to pick up some for my sister for Christmas. But totally spaced out on the launch party.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 31, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> So about how long does it take to restock the fall things? I want to pick up some for my sister for Christmas. But totally spaced out on the launch party.


I think it will be in the next few weeks, not too long.

And I just smelled The Shiz perfume again and I'm kicking myself for not getting more products in that scent. I may need another perfume, the hair oil, and the foaming soap in that scent for the restock!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just found out about FCS recently and totally missed out on the fall box, which was such a bummer! The products looked amazing! I missed the launch party (because I was moving!) and am hoping to get in on the restock. Do you guys have any sense of how long products will last on the restock? Some things went so fast at the launch party that I'm worried! Also, do they restock everything at once, or is it one item at a time? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 1, 2014)

hsalt said:


> I just found out about FCS recently and totally missed out on the fall box, which was such a bummer! The products looked amazing! I missed the launch party (because I was moving!) and am hoping to get in on the restock. Do you guys have any sense of how long products will last on the restock? Some things went so fast at the launch party that I'm worried! Also, do they restock everything at once, or is it one item at a time? Thanks in advance!


Usually everything from the current line is restocked all at once and things tend to stick around a lot longer.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> Usually everything from the current line is restocked all at once and things tend to stick around a lot longer.


Thanks so much! Now to make my wishlist...


----------



## LadyK (Sep 2, 2014)

@@MissJexie Did your FCS box ever come?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

LadyK said:


> @@MissJexie Did your FCS box ever come?


It did, finally! Customer service was amazing and they said even though they don't normally resend the boxes  (I guess they will do a refund of some kind? idk) she sent me another one and I got it last week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 2, 2014)

I was a good girl &amp; only got the No Good Deed WC with my $10 gift card. I seriously need to put myself on a no buy until after Halloween. Just bought school supplies &amp; school clothes for 4 of my 6 kiddos &amp; my poor wallet needs a break!!! I'm going to try to be a good girl until Halloween, but I have a feeling once the Halloween scents come out I will have to come out of my no buy!

So they are bringing back some of their old scents!!!! What do you all hope makes the cut?


----------



## autopilot (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know about old scents as I've only been greeting the soap box for a year, but I would love it if they were to make Make it Rain permanent!!!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmm I got an email from FCS for a product I had signed up to be notified about it coming back in stock (beer grammar struggles). But then I checked their website and it looks like it is "temporarily down" while they get caught up on stock. Hope this means a restock is soon!


----------



## autopilot (Sep 8, 2014)

wow, store is still down!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 9, 2014)

Okay, at the risk of sounding really dumb, how do people use up their wax tarts?

I've used my Tree of Life wax tart  SO MANY times and sometimes all day long and it never seems to get any smaller - except for the one time I spilled it on accident. I love that scent and it's awesome that I've been able to get so much use out of it, but I have other ones I'd like to try too.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 9, 2014)

If you wait until the tart is completely cooled, you should be able to pry it out of the wax melter with a spoon. It will hold it's shape and is pretty easy to store, letting you swap out scents as you want.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> If you wait until the tart is completely cooled, you should be able to pry it out of the wax melter with a spoon. It will hold it's shape and is pretty easy to store, letting you swap out scents as you want.


Thanks!! That helps! I was wondering if I was doing something wrong. I guess I won't really need to replace the scents I already have.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 12, 2014)

Did anyone get their launch order yet? I feel like I've been waiting FOOOOREVERRR.


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Did anyone get their launch order yet? I feel like I've been waiting FOOOOREVERRR.


Not yet! But my order is supposed to be arriving this Saturday according to tracking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 12, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Not yet! But my order is supposed to be arriving this Saturday according to tracking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohhh yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> soon!

I didn't even get tracking yet..getting antsy!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 12, 2014)

I've received 2/4 and have gotten shipping notifications for all 4.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 12, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> I've received 2/4 and have gotten shipping notifications for all 4.


I must just be really close to the end of the orders or something. Hoping I get tracking today at least!


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ohhh yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> soon!
> 
> I didn't even get tracking yet..getting antsy!


I hope you get your tracking numbers soon!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 12, 2014)

My stuff didn't ship in order. Not sure what that was all about.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Did anyone get their launch order yet? I feel like I've been waiting FOOOOREVERRR.


Got mine yesterday! LOVE the pumpkin sampler!! I thought I was going to love the syrup one but I don't really care for it. The blueberry and fruity one are amazing! Sorry I'm too warm and cozy to get out if bed and look at the names  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 12, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Got mine yesterday! LOVE the pumpkin sampler!! I thought I was going to love the syrup one but I don't really care for it. The blueberry and fruity one are amazing! Sorry I'm too warm and cozy to get out if bed and look at the names  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I ordered the sampler too! I've heard good things about all of them, so I have a horrible feeling I'm going to end up ordering a lot of full sizes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 12, 2014)

I got my tracking last night! So excited for the pumpkin goodness heading my way


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Did anyone get their launch order yet? I feel like I've been waiting FOOOOREVERRR.


I think it's been 2 weeks.  It does feel like forever. 

I have tracking on mine w/expected delivery for tomorrow. Can't wait!

@  I hope you get your tracking soon!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 12, 2014)

Mine should be here Tuesday!!! I absolutely cannot wait. I placed a second much smaller order later the night of the launch and I'm not expecting to see that one for quite a while.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 12, 2014)

My first order is being delivered today, and my second hasn't shipped yet. Probably for the best since I am not home yet.


----------



## Imberis (Sep 12, 2014)

Mine hasn't even shipped yet, but then again I ordered pretty late. They're almost done with shipping (from what I read on facebook), at least!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 13, 2014)

So mine ended up getting to Phoenix this morning which typically means another day before they actually bring it out to me in Glendale and the eta on tracking was Tuesday... and it just updated to out for delivery!!! So excited!  :w00t:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm getting a little concerned about my order. I just saw someone post on FB that they got shipping for their order #54245 &amp; I'm order 54030. I understand they might skip around a little bit with processing orders but that's over 200 orders difference!  :blink:  

I think if I don't get my tracking on Monday I'll e-mail.


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm getting a little concerned about my order. I just saw someone post on FB that they got shipping for their order #54245 &amp; I'm order 54030. I understand they might skip around a little bit with processing orders but that's over 200 orders difference! :blink:
> 
> I think if I don't get my tracking on Monday I'll e-mail.


I was order #54059, and I got tracking info Thursday night. They might be behind on making a specific item for your order. I think it would be very reasonable to email Monday. They have opened the store back up so I assessed they have made their way through a majority of the launch night orders.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 14, 2014)

@ Agreed that emailing Monday wouldn't be unreasonable at all. 

Mine showed up as "out for delivery" all day and it never showed up. I considered taking a nap earlier and specifically didn't in case FedEx decided to show up lol.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 14, 2014)

I hope everyone gets their orders soon!

Mine arrived yesterday.  The BFF scent is to die for!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 15, 2014)

My order came today and everything smells AMAZING! Plus, I completely forgot what so ordered, so it was a nice surprise!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm getting a little concerned about my order. I just saw someone post on FB that they got shipping for their order #54245 &amp; I'm order 54030. I understand they might skip around a little bit with processing orders but that's over 200 orders difference! :blink:
> 
> I think if I don't get my tracking on Monday I'll e-mail.


From what I've seen there's a fair amount of skipping around, so I wouldn't worry too much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I was about 400 orders ahead of you and only got mine Friday.
Eta: oops looking at the wrong order!


----------



## Imberis (Sep 15, 2014)

I finally got my order today and they sent me the small OCD when I ordered a large one. Bummer. I know they're good about fixing mistakes, at least.

On the plus side, I got a Bikini Brigade, which I've never tried before. It smells _so_ good.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 15, 2014)

Finally got my shipping notice!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 16, 2014)

Supposedly my big order arrived today! I'll have to check my apartment office tomorrow morning. I also got shipping for my second little order I placed quite a bit later on launch night.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 17, 2014)

If you can get on the website chatline in the next hour, they are giving away codes!  Just wish Donna a happy birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got a $10 off code!!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 17, 2014)

I got a $25 off code!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> I got a $25 off code!


Wow!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 17, 2014)

My husband's amazing grandfather passed away this past Friday and today was his funeral, so I think I got special treatment.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> My husband's amazing grandfather passed away this past Friday and today was his funeral, so I think I got special treatment.


Sorry to hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But she did post that there's no expiration date so I'm going to save mine for the Halloween mini collection, which based on the spoiler clues will be



Spoiler



beetlejuice


themed.  When I was chatting with her yesterday she said they'll be announcing that collection on 9/26 on Facebook.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Sep 18, 2014)

I've been trying to purchase The Shiz perfume oil for weeks, but it's consistently sold out (along with a LOT of other products). Is this typical for FCS? I know it's a small company, so I'm mostly curious as to whether I'm waiting in vain, or if it's going to actually be restocked one day.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 18, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I've been trying to purchase The Shiz perfume oil for weeks, but it's consistently sold out (along with a LOT of other products). Is this typical for FCS? I know it's a small company, so I'm mostly curious as to whether I'm waiting in vain, or if it's going to actually be restocked one day.


Yes. They launch a new line every season and things sell out pretty much immediately. It usually takes a few weeks to get caught up on the massive amount of orders they receive during a launch, but stuff will be restocked. You can follow their Facebook page for updates.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Sep 19, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> Yes. They launch a new line every season and things sell out pretty much immediately. It usually takes a few weeks to get caught up on the massive amount of orders they receive during a launch, but stuff will be restocked. You can follow their Facebook page for updates.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm DYING over the Halloween theme.  I'm going to need ALL THE THINGS.


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 19, 2014)

Also, did y'all see the video of their new warehouse on the Facebook page?  We got a sneak peek of (I think it was the OCD) the winter box.  It was an ice blue color.  Any ideas for a theme?  We know it's not Frozen because they keep saying NO to that one.  But it definitely was an icy blue.  But ice is anything with snow, winter, etc.  What theme would you like to see?


----------



## Jen51 (Sep 21, 2014)

Does the next box come in November?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 21, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> Does the next box come in November?


Yep, starts shipping 11/3.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 22, 2014)

So I haven't been checking this thread so I'm completely sorry if this was already mentioned!

I got my small order today. I always get 2 wax tart samplers with my $10 coupon because I go through them like crazy and the FCS ones are good for at least 4 uses...so they're always a great deal.

I noticed I got a free Fortune Cookie Soap in my box that is called "Bundle Up!" and it has a really nice fruity/pine scent to it. Is this old news to everyone? I haven't seen this scent or the soap yet, and I also have never received a free soap with my order before, so that was kind of fun!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I haven't been checking this thread so I'm completely sorry if this was already mentioned!
> 
> I got my small order today. I always get 2 wax tart samplers with my $10 coupon because I go through them like crazy and the FCS ones are good for at least 4 uses...so they're always a great deal.
> 
> I noticed I got a free Fortune Cookie Soap in my box that is called "Bundle Up!" and it has a really nice fruity/pine scent to it. Is this old news to everyone? I haven't seen this scent or the soap yet, and I also have never received a free soap with my order before, so that was kind of fun!


This was one of the soaps from the Christmas in July sale. I saved all the scent descriptions in a Google doc. Here is the one for bundle up: A unique blend of juicy apple, cassis, jasmine and Siberian fir


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 22, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> This was one of the soaps from the Christmas in July sale. I saved all the scent descriptions in a Google doc. Here is the one for bundle up: A unique blend of juicy apple, cassis, jasmine and Siberian fir


ooh fun! Thanks for all the details on the scent!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I noticed I got a free Fortune Cookie Soap in my box that is called "Bundle Up!" and it has a really nice fruity/pine scent to it. Is this old news to everyone? I haven't seen this scent or the soap yet, and I also have never received a free soap with my order before, so that was kind of fun!


You are super lucky then, those were only available during the crazy Christmas in July sale, they sold out, and were presumed gone. I got that one and I think it smells really good!


----------



## Imberis (Sep 23, 2014)

I am not big a fan of the Halloween spoiler they just posted on Facebook. The actual product is mega cute, but the scent... bleh! Then again, everyone can't like everything (and it'll save me some money not buying it, lol).

Scent notes:



Spoiler



A fortune cookie soap: "it's called "Strange &amp; Unusual" and in accordance with the name, the scents used are sticky black licorice and black cherry!"


----------



## LadyK (Sep 23, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I am not big a fan of the Halloween spoiler they just posted on Facebook. The actual product is mega cute, but the scent... bleh! Then again, everyone can't like everything (and it'll save me some money not buying it, lol).
> 
> Scent notes:
> 
> ...


That sounds really yummy to me!  I think I may really like the Halloween stuff.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

Ugh this punctuation is killing me (or lack of), if this is incorrectly printed on all of the Halloween products, I really don't think I can buy anything.



Spoiler












And now I feel like a nerd


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Sep 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Ugh this punctuation is killing me (or lack of), if this is incorrectly printed on all of the Halloween products, I really don't think I can buy anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god that makes me cringe!!! I'm trying to think of another way to read it, but I can't really unless it was "THREE times the charm" not third. Sigh, that's a bummer.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 25, 2014)

Feel you guys on the punctuation error. Misplaced apostrophes or lack thereof is a huge pet peeve of mine.

So I'm kind of confused on this Halloween collection. Is it individual stuff we can purchase? I could have sworn FCS said it was a package deal and you either got them all or you didn't but maybe I'm going crazy, who knows anymore.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> So I'm kind of confused on this Halloween collection. Is it individual stuff we can purchase? I could have sworn FCS said it was a package deal and you either got them all or you didn't but maybe I'm going crazy, who knows anymore.


I think it's going to be like the Summer collection, where it's sold individually or in a set and will be available for a month or so.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think it's going to be like the Summer collection, where it's sold individually or in a set and will be available for a month or so.


Thanks Kelly!!


----------



## Imberis (Sep 25, 2014)

I saw the spoiler video on the FCS fan group facebook page, and I'm kind of "ehhh" about the whole collection. The bar soap is cute for sure. Other than that, the only two things I'm interested in are the "back from the graveyard" products. Plus none of the items, besides the soaps, really scream "Beetlejuice!" to me.

Some of the products I just don't understand, like (I'm not sure if I should spoiler this or not!)



Spoiler



there are  products that smell like popcorn. Bleh! Why? I get that popcorn balls are a Halloween thing, but popcorn is kind of a weird scent for your body/home. It makes me think of that episode of Dirty Jobs where Mike Rowe meets a binturong and the little guy smells just like popcorn.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I saw the spoiler video on the FCS fan group facebook page, and I'm kind of "ehhh" about the whole collection. The bar soap is cute for sure. Other than that, the only two things I'm interested in are the "back from the graveyard" products. Plus none of the items, besides the soaps, really scream "Beetlejuice!" to me.
> 
> Some of the products I just don't understand, like (I'm not sure if I should spoiler this or not!)
> 
> ...


Yeah I didn't really see anything that stood out to me either. I might just pass on the whole collection. I think a lot of people in the FCS fan group are more enthusiastic about certain scents than I am. The only ones I really liked from the Fall stuff was The Shiz and There's No Place Like Home. I hated all the pumpkin stuff. Everyone else just seemed to go gaga over that.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 25, 2014)

I was in love with my BFF sample and ordered tons of stuff in it just to discover I don't really like it after all.


----------



## Imberis (Sep 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yeah I didn't really see anything that stood out to me either. I might just pass on the whole collection. I think a lot of people in the FCS fan group are more enthusiastic about certain scents than I am. The only ones I really liked from the Fall stuff was The Shiz and There's No Place Like Home. I hated all the pumpkin stuff. Everyone else just seemed to go gaga over that.


Absolutely the same here. I did _not_ like the one pumpkin scent I got (Green Is the New Black). I think a good chunk of people in the fan group _loooove_ "foodie" scents, and I totally do not. To me, the only scent that has been worth the fan group hype was Polyjuice Potion. My tastes go more toward the floral, citrus, and green scents, and we don't get a lot of those. I always want to like the foodie scents, because the descriptions sound so good, but almost every time I get one I wind up hating it.

@@Ruffinette, that stinks that you didn't like it. Are you sure they are the same scent? I read on the fan group page that there was a mix up with BFF and some other scent (and the mistake was made in a lot of products), so you could have possibly received one of the mix up batches?


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 25, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I saw the spoiler video on the FCS fan group facebook page, and I'm kind of "ehhh" about the whole collection. The bar soap is cute for sure. Other than that, the only two things I'm interested in are the "back from the graveyard" products. Plus none of the items, besides the soaps, really scream "Beetlejuice!" to me.
> 
> Some of the products I just don't understand, like (I'm not sure if I should spoiler this or not!)
> 
> ...


I was on the bus so I had to watch the video on mute. I only saw some stuff in the comments and I'm not sure ill like much but those ghosts are adorable!!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 25, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Absolutely the same here. I did _not_ like the one pumpkin scent I got (Green Is the New Black). I think a good chunk of people in the fan group _loooove_ "foodie" scents, and I totally do not. To me, the only scent that has been worth the fan group hype was Polyjuice Potion. My tastes go more toward the floral, citrus, and green scents, and we don't get a lot of those. I always want to like the foodie scents, because the descriptions sound so good, but almost every time I get one I wind up hating it.
> 
> @@Ruffinette, that stinks that you didn't like it. Are you sure they are the same scent? I read on the fan group page that there was a mix up with BFF and some other scent (and the mistake was made in a lot of products), so you could have possibly received one of the mix up batches?


Yup, it's definitely the blueberry pumpkin scent - it's just waaaaaay too much for me to handle. I'll stick to my faves - Butterbeer and Polyjuice Potion.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 26, 2014)

It's too bad so many of you didn't like the pumpkin scents!  I actually loved almost every scent in the whole collection.  But I think The Shiz was my favorite.  Every time I wear the perfume oil I can't stop smelling myself!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 26, 2014)

They'll be restocking Witch, Please tonight, too!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 26, 2014)

Anyone place an order? I ordered the wax tart (cinnamon candy) and wc (candy corn + marshmallow) but that's it. I


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 26, 2014)

I got the candy corn WC &amp; the OCD (banana laffy taffy). Yumminess!!! I'm excited!


----------



## angiepang1e (Sep 26, 2014)

I got two OCDs and Prince Valium perfume oil from the Halloween line and since they restocked Witch Please, I got the Shiz perfume oil and Flying Monkey Hydrate me!  First time getting hydrate me so I'm excited! ;]

eta: Zombie repellent was sold out of my cart when I checked out =(


----------



## angiepang1e (Sep 26, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> I was in love with my BFF sample and ordered tons of stuff in it just to discover I don't really like it after all.


If you join the facebook fan group, you'd probably be able to sell it!  I've bought a few things that are OSS from there ;]


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 26, 2014)

I grabbed the Here Lies bath bomb, Prince Valium perfume, Zombie Repellent, and The Shiz perfume and foaming hand soap. I also won the Strange and Unusual FCS from a giveaway, so I have that coming as well!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Sep 27, 2014)

I finally ordered some SHIZ perfume oil! So excited!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 27, 2014)

I was going to buy anything from the Halloween collection, but apparently after I had a few margarita's last night..I placed an order. I got the Halloween bar soap, personal space, &amp; whipped cream. And the Belle whipped cream because everyone in the fan group raves about it and I need to smell it. And then some foaming soaps in There's No Place Like Home and The Shiz (accidentally ordered two of those). 

I'm not really feeling the Fall collection. Bring on Winter (just the new scents, not the actual season..I'm not ready for the cold).


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 29, 2014)

angiepang1e said:


> If you join the facebook fan group, you'd probably be able to sell it!  I've bought a few things that are OSS from there ;]


I was actually in the facebook fan group not too long ago and I had to leave because you are all enablers in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Sep 29, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> I was actually in the facebook fan group not too long ago and I had to leave because you are all enablers in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LoL! It's true. Almost everyone there is a hardcore enabler, and just seeing people's pictures of their stashes and purchases makes me want things. I'm constantly seeing trades/sales and going, "Yessssss... Wait, no! I don't need that!" to myself.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 30, 2014)

Sometimes I just don't understand Fortune Cookie Soap...they are constantly adding new events and collections to buy, and adding even more CYO events, positioned right near big releases. Why not just focus on making regular orders and getting them out in a timely manner? Why do they feel the need to keep adding things? I would rather there be fewer things going on, and get my order in a week or two max.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 6, 2014)

I received my Halloween order today.  Recently Deceased smells delicious - pretty much exactly like you would imaging candy corn + marshmallow smells like.  I really want to lick it!  Inferno Room has me confused.  I don't smell any cinnamon at all.  It smells like minty play-doh to me, lol.  I actually think it smells kind of gross.  Oh well, can't win 'em all!

eta:  Oh! I know, Inferno Room smells exactly like the fake flower section at JoAnn Fabrics!  Super weird.  I wonder if it will change when it melts?


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Oct 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Sometimes I just don't understand Fortune Cookie Soap...they are constantly adding new events and collections to buy, and adding even more CYO events, positioned right near big releases. Why not just focus on making regular orders and getting them out in a timely manner? Why do they feel the need to keep adding things? I would rather there be fewer things going on, and get my order in a week or two max.


Agreed. My order from 9/26 is still unfulfilled.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 7, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Agreed. My order from 9/26 is still unfulfilled.


Well as the email with my order confirmation says turnaround time is 7 business days, which is today. So if I don't get tracking today, I might email them with my thoughts about all these other events that are preventing our regular orders from going out.

ETA: From what I can tell, they are still about 100 orders away from mine. And there's the CYO perfume this weekend. Sigh.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 7, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Agreed. My order from 9/26 is still unfulfilled.


Mine too. I was actually debating picking up another one of the Halloween soaps whenever they do the restock but I just noticed they're doing another CYO even this Friday. So...even if they do a restock, I seriously doubt I'd get it by Halloween. Irritating. 

They're trying to do waaaaay too much at once, in my opinion.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't get why CYO is even a thing?  Why don't they just make it available for purchase all the time?  It's obvious they keep the ingredients on hand.  I don't see what's in it for them (besides stress) by making them special events.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 7, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I don't get why CYO is even a thing?  Why don't they just make it available for purchase all the time?  It's obvious they keep the ingredients on hand.  I don't see what's in it for them (besides stress) by making them special events.


I think if they're going to do them at all, which I don't understand why they do it either, but it makes it easier if it's contained to a single time frame. Make them all at once, send them all at once, and be done. But they should not be centered around or even close to collection launches, restocks, or soap boxes.


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 7, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I don't get why CYO is even a thing?  Why don't they just make it available for purchase all the time?  It's obvious they keep the ingredients on hand.  I don't see what's in it for them (besides stress) by making them special events.


maybe the CYO special events have a greater appeal because of it's limited availability? I'm only speculating and can see how limited editions have more impulse purchases  

I'm pretty new to FCS and I am still learning of their products.  [SIZE=14.4444446563721px]CYO seems to cool to me because museum scents are available so I can try out older concoctions.  I don't think I'd be good at creating my own scents, honestly.  But I haven't participated in any CYO events, as of now.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Is anyone going to participate in the perfume oil CYO?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]side note: FINALLY got my halloween shipping notice.  I swear, I always think they forget about little ol' me.[/SIZE]


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought the CYO was really cool the first time around when they did one for whipped creams in summer or whenever that was, but it hasn't really appealed to me since then. I definitely wish they'd do less of those and focus on the seasonal collections.

I actually loved pretty much all the scents in this fall collection. I'm interested to see what the winter theme is though.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hmm yeah I ordered on 9/26 and was told 7 business days TAT. That would make today my 9th business day and my order status is still "unfulfilled." Technically I ordered late on 9/26, but still. Frustrating!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

My order shipped, I'm probably still going to send them an email with some customer feedback though. I want to let them know how I feel about my experience. I might wait until after my order arrives though to see if something leaked for the third time. My last 2 shipments have had something leak, and it's starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2014)

Still no shipping on my order. Also just saw someone in the FB group got a shipping notice &amp; her order number is almost 100 after mine. Annoying.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow, I can't believe how behind they are right now!  I haven't placed an order in months and was planning to buy some WC's and perfumes for Christmas gifts.  Guess I should place my order soon so I'll actually have it on time.....


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Not that it makes a difference, but if it's any consolation, I decided I hate what I ordered.  The more I smell the WC the more I really, really hate it.  Both the WC and wax tart smell like plastic to me.  Hopefully you guys like your orders and they were worth the long wait.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 8, 2014)

Which WC did you get?  I haven't liked any of the wax tarts I've gotten in the past.  They all smelled ok but I swear only lasted an hour or so with very little scent throw.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Which WC did you get? I haven't liked any of the wax tarts I've gotten in the past. They all smelled ok but I swear only lasted an hour or so with very little scent throw.


I got the Halloween one, Recently Deceased. I like all the other WCs I have, just not feeling this Halloween stuff after all.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I got the Halloween one, Recently Deceased. I like all the other WCs I have, just not feeling this Halloween stuff after all.


I took one look at the WC and knew I wouldn't like it. I only got the Here Lies bath bomb, Prince Valium perfume, Zombie Repellent (based on rave reviews), and a couple The Shiz items. Sucks that things are not so good right now, I want to like FCS, but it's just not cutting it with all the other indie companies coming out with great Halloween bath and body stuff.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Sucks that things are not so good right now, I want to like FCS, but it's just not cutting it with all the other indie companies coming out with great Halloween bath and body stuff.


Exactly. A few months ago, FCS was my favorite company I was buying from. I'm starting to get a little disenchanted and feel like some of the indie bath and body companies are really beating them out in terms of product, TAT, quality control and price. I might be starting to get over FCS, but I'm sure I'll keep doing the Soap Box because the themed boxes are really fun and I like that it's quarterly.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)

I just sent them an e-mail. Today is day nine &amp; they state they're at a seven day lead time. I understand things happen &amp; maybe they're behind or something, but how hard is it to communicate? Send out an email or post on Facebook or something and just say 'Hey we're running three days behind' or whatever. 

I just want my stuff before Halloween.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 9, 2014)

I just ordered the 8 oz No Place Like Home Whipped Cream with my $10 off code from the Fall box ... still cost $13.24. Wow. It was a toss-up between the body butter or 2 Oogie Boogie OCD's (are these permanent now?), 1 No Place Like Home OCD, and trying to find something else cheap that I like if it wasn't over $10 yet. I wonder if I'll get it before the Winter Soap Box ships?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

And now they're doing a Halloween restock tomorrow when everyone's orders from 2 weeks ago still haven't shipped. They did move CYO to next weekend. Following indie brand practices and faults makes me realize they have too much on their plate.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> And now they're doing a Halloween restock tomorrow when everyone's orders from 2 weeks ago still haven't shipped. They did move CYO to next weekend. Following indie brand practices and faults makes me realize they have too much on their plate.


WTF. That's not cool. My order still hasn't shipped &amp; they haven't responded to my e-mail. I figured it was delayed due to the Halloween stuff because my Fall items are showing in stock on the website, but clearly that's not the case if they're doing a restock.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2014)

On a related note, I just saw that they shut down the chat feature and the phones today while they prepared for the restock. And they're already taking 3 days to respond to e-mails. 

Just terrible, terrible business decisions, in my opinion.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 11, 2014)

I got my order today. I had another thing leak, luckily it was the perfume and it was contained in a bag. No free sample. Zombie Repellant smells exactly like There's No Place Like Home. Prince Valium is nice out of the bottle, a little too sweet on the skin for about 10 minutes, and then it just smells like vanilla I think? I can't really tell which note is causing the scent. But it's nice, and it has good silage, I can smell it on my wrist just walking around. It smells good, I'm always like "what's that delicious smell?" and then I remember I still have it on. The only thing I'm not keen on is the Here Lies... bath bomb. It might be better in the bath, but I'll probably cut it in half or thirds.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 11, 2014)

I finally got my shipping notice yesterday...same day that I got notification on the restock (with a discount code). Too bad I won't have any idea what I like yet!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 11, 2014)

I just found a box from FCS at my door. I haven't ordered anything since the initial fall release, and I got that order awhile ago with no issues. Inside was a note on a scrap of paper ripped out from a spiral notebook that said, "Sorry for the delay. Hope you enjoy the product." There were also full size perfume oils in Polyjuice Potion and Venus Fly Trap. Umm... okay?


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 11, 2014)

I received my order 2 days before expected!  I would be super annoyed if the relaunch happened before receiving my order.  

On the other hand, I am really happy with my order!

I got two Day O OCDs, Prince Valium perfume oil (smells SO good!), the Shiz perfume oil (halfway done with my sample from the box) and a hydrate me in Flying Monkeys.

I did place another order for the relaunch but if I didn't receive my order before then, I wouldn't have.

I do sometimes feel that there is a bit of "in crowd" when it comes to the facebook fan group and the company.  I sat through a tedious and ridiculously long bullsh*t of a launch video and lots of people knew each other and it seemed to me that they were winning most of those giveaways and I felt that they got their orders much quicker than others that have just recently been introduced to the site.  But that may be me taking things too personally bc in the real life, who cares? lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 12, 2014)

My order finally 'shipped.' And by that I mean a label was created. 

CS responded to my e-mail after I got my shipping notice and just said that it was shipped now. Didn't bother to explain why it took so long. No apology. Nothing. Pretty annoyed, but at least my stuff will be on the way soon!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Oct 14, 2014)

I finally received my order! I forgot how much I love The Shiz perfume oil. (Mine broke a while back.) I think I'm going to have to order other products with this scent.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I finally received my order! I forgot how much I love The Shiz perfume oil. (Mine broke a while back.) I think I'm going to have to order other products with this scent.


I love it too, it's so unique and perfect for fall. I got it in the foaming soap, a wax tart, I also ordered more perfume, and I'm so tempted to get it in the hair oil.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 14, 2014)

The Shiz is my favorite, too!  It doesn't seem to last long on me though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm going to end up buying the WC and try layering them to see if I can get any kind of lasting power out of it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

YOU GUYS! MY HALLOWEEN ORDER IS FINALLY OUT FOR DELIVERY! (And so is another order that I placed two weeks later)

I really thought it was never going to come!

ETA: Nevermind..the tracking just updated like this. What the heck. 

October 16, 2014 , 10:09 am

Departed USPS Facility

OSHKOSH, WI 54901 

October 16, 2014 , 7:30 am

Out for Delivery

GREEN BAY, WI 54303


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 16, 2014)

@ Sometimes that happens to me, usually I still get it that day, it shouldn't be anything to worry about.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @ Sometimes that happens to me, usually I still get it that day, it shouldn't be anything to worry about.


I did get it! And my other package too. YAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Oct 16, 2014)

Has anyone has issues with their CS team? I sent an email Saturday and they have not responded.  There was what I consider one serious and one minor issue with my order.  I am honestly floored they have not responded to me based on other reports about their customer service, though it's clear they did read my email because part of it was about how they have misrepresented something on their website and that is changed now.

I don't want to have to report them to the BBB or the OK attorney general, but I feel I was promised something I did not get.


----------



## BSquared (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm a newb at this....but I will say I signed up on Monday for the winter box. I think I somehow (probably my error) got signed up for the Canadian version of the box, as my receipt said I would be charged $28 vs $19.99. I immediately sent an email asking about correcting it....I have not recieved a response.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Has anyone has issues with their CS team? I sent an email Saturday and they have not responded.  There was what I consider one serious and one minor issue with my order.  I am honestly floored they have not responded to me based on other reports about their customer service, though it's clear they did read my email because part of it was about how they have misrepresented something on their website and that is changed now.
> 
> I don't want to have to report them to the BBB or the OK attorney general, but I feel I was promised something I did not get.


Yeah, it took me a while to get a response. I think the last time update I saw on the FB group was that it was taking about 3 days for responses. I've heard it's better to call or use the chat feature, if that helps at all!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I'm a newb at this....but I will say I signed up on Monday for the winter box. I think I somehow (probably my error) got signed up for the Canadian version of the box, as my receipt said I would be charged $28 vs $19.99. I immediately sent an email asking about correcting it....I have not recieved a response.


Which e-mail did you send it to? There is a separate email for box stuff. I wonder if that would be faster? 

[email protected]


----------



## BSquared (Oct 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Which e-mail did you send it to? There is a separate email for box stuff. I wonder if that would be faster?
> 
> [email protected]


OOOO yay! I just sent it to the customer service one. I'll try that one, thank you!


----------



## tulosai (Oct 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yeah, it took me a while to get a response. I think the last time update I saw on the FB group was that it was taking about 3 days for responses. I've heard it's better to call or use the chat feature, if that helps at all!


Thanks.  I'll hold off then before taking any further action right now.I do think they should update their auto message to reflect actual turn around time but that's not the end of the world. I am also just surprised because I really am pretty darn sure they did read my email due to the changes on their website so you'd think they could have at least given me a shout out about that, but oh well.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 16, 2014)

Okay back already.  They have responded to me now to my satisfaction, and the CS rep who responded is just as nice as everyone has always said their CS reps are.  Thanks as always ladies for the feedback, sorry for jumping the gun here.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

AH, everything smells so good! I really like all three of the whipped creams I ordered: Belle, Recently Deceased, &amp; It's 5 O'Clock Somewhere. Zombie Repellent is just ok..can't decide if I'm a huge fan. Ordered There's No Place Like Home &amp; The Shiz foaming hand soaps &amp; I already knew I'd like those! 

The Showtime soap isn't my favorite scent ever, but I like it &amp; it will look cute in my shower  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> AH, everything smells so good! I really like all three of the whipped creams I ordered: Belle, Recently Deceased, &amp; It's 5 O'Clock Somewhere. Zombie Repellent is just ok..can't decide if I'm a huge fan. Ordered There's No Place Like Home &amp; The Shiz foaming hand soaps &amp; I already knew I'd like those!
> 
> The Showtime soap isn't my favorite scent ever, but I like it &amp; it will look cute in my shower  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Does your Zombie Repellent smell almost exactly like TNPLH? Mine does, and after reading the scent notes it makes sense, but I opened mine and really thought they used the wrong scent for it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Does your Zombie Repellent smell almost exactly like TNPLH? Mine does, and after reading the scent notes it makes sense, but I opened mine and really thought they used the wrong scent for it.


Yep, now that you say that, it does! 

I wish the 'Personal Spaces' lasted longer. I mean, it's supposed to be a room spray, right? I spray it and I can smell it for a minute or so and then it completely disappears! Maybe I'll use it in my car or something.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yep, now that you say that, it does!
> 
> I wish the 'Personal Spaces' lasted longer. I mean, it's supposed to be a room spray, right? I spray it and I can smell it for a minute or so and then it completely disappears! Maybe I'll use it in my car or something.


That's what I was going to do. Just throw them in my car, especially now that it's not so hot, and I'm almost out of my BBW car portable thingies.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yep, now that you say that, it does!
> 
> I wish the 'Personal Spaces' lasted longer. I mean, it's supposed to be a room spray, right? I spray it and I can smell it for a minute or so and then it completely disappears! Maybe I'll use it in my car or something.


I use mine like a linen spray/febreeze and spray it on my couches and blankets. It lasts for a day or so. I have never purchased a full size because they don't last in the air at all.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 16, 2014)

I wasn't sure where to use the personal space spray so I finally put it in the bathroom.  Everyone in the house seems to like it which is amazing considering we have never been able to agree on a scent before.  It works really well and the bathroom smells fresh all the time without having that horrible heavy perfume smell that a lot of air fresheners have.  I was thinking of ordering more but now I'm worried with all the issues you guys have been having.  I may never use my discount codes.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, no No Place Like Home whipped cream for me. My order and my Birchbox went missing. It's funny because in an effort to console myself, I made 2 more FCS orders. My WC sampler was at my door today. So the darn mailman can find my door ... I got Unicorn Farts (I don't like it), Butterbeer, Polyjuice Potion, and Tree of Life. The hand sanitizer I ordered hadn't shipped last I checked. I chose Oogie Boogie, Tree of Life, and No Place Like Home. I hope they ship soon and no more problems with the mail. I have to call FCS on Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 25, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I just found a box from FCS at my door. I haven't ordered anything since the initial fall release, and I got that order awhile ago with no issues. Inside was a note on a scrap of paper ripped out from a spiral notebook that said, "Sorry for the delay. Hope you enjoy the product." There were also full size perfume oils in Polyjuice Potion and Venus Fly Trap. Umm... okay?


And I just got another random box from FCS. What are they doing?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

I hope they have some piney scents in the winter box....


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hope they have some piney scents in the winter box....


Me too! I'm going to be pretty disappointed if they don't.


----------



## mooreeeg (Oct 25, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> And I just got another random box from FCS. What are they doing?


I received a duplicate shipment last week myself. I emailed them as soon as I received the shipping notice but haven't heard back yet. Does anyone know what they normally do about items shipped in error?


----------



## LadyK (Oct 25, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> And I just got another random box from FCS. What are they doing?


Maybe they really really like you.  :wub:


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 8, 2014)

There's No Place Like Home was the only scent from the Fall box that I liked enough to buy. I got the WC I ordered today. It does not smell like the soap. The FCS is very baked apple/cinnamon to me. The WC smells a lot like Red Delicious apple peels. I like it better than anything in the Winter box.


----------

